# tory tory hallelujah



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

*Who are you voting for*​
Conservative 4137.96%Labour 2018.52%Lib Dems 21.85%Greens 1110.19%UKIP 2422.22%BNP 00.00%SNP 54.63%DNP54.63%


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

So who are you voting for?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

See tekkers thread or the other who you voting for threads.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I would never vote Conservative, I think it is the party for the few, they gob off about the economy, well it is not as good as Brazils economy and half their people live in a sewer, that is not the country I was born in to, I want to see farer wages for the real workers, not the CEO's who spend most of their time abroad or at the cricket ground.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Like my new tattoo?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

I like alot of t he things UKip have said, but imo a vote for ukip is a vote for labour. Its about tacticle voting, so im voting cons in hope labour wont get in


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Labor if anyone purely for the minimum wage increase


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Whover comes in I hope they keep zero hour contracts


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes...let's get the people that have made our national debt worse, screwed us financially, broken just about every election promise ....let's get them back in shall we. AFter all; they haven't *quite* finished completely fvcking us with austerity measures that are proven to make things worse.

Britain: For the Love of God, Please Stop David Cameron | Benjamin Studebaker


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

kuju said:


> Yes...let's get the people that have made our national debt worse, screwed us financially, broken just about every election promise ....let's get them back in shall we. AFter all; they haven't *quite* finished completely fvcking us with austerity measures that are proven to make things worse.
> 
> Britain: For the Love of God, Please Stop David Cameron | Benjamin Studebaker


There all as bad as each other IMO. As long as labour dont get in, ill be happy ish. This country is on its knees, if that fraggle gets in, he'll sink it.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Pinky said:


> There all as bad as each other IMO. As long as labour dont get in, ill be happy ish. This country is on its knees, if that fraggle gets in, he'll sink it.


Well that's certainly a possibility - although history shows our economy has tended to fare much better under labour. Given teh choice...milliband is still better than cameron purely because the conservative cuts planned are going to utterly shaft us.

Read that link i just posted. Seriously....read that and tell me how the conservatives are a good option.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

who are we, boris army


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

They're all lying cvnts, whoever you vote will be wrong although I hope that silly cvnt miliband don't win. What a fvcking idiot x


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

kuju said:


> Well that's certainly a possibility - although history shows our economy has tended to fare much better under labour. Given teh choice...milliband is still better than cameron purely because the conservative cuts planned are going to utterly shaft us.
> 
> Read that link i just posted. Seriously....read that and tell me how the conservatives are a good option.


labour crippled this country with its immigration policy. My dad was always a labour voter, from the day he could vote and hes 85, he said he'd never vote labour again, they have done nothing for the working man. They used to be the working mans party, nowadays there are the doley scrubber, immigrants party who do nothing but give away this country hard working mans tax to every wafe, stray and sponge. Yep cons probably havnet done stuff that soley benefits me, but i think he's done things for this country. Thing is people dont understand cuts NEED to be made for this country to get back on its feet. If everyone on benefits had a pound a week took off them and every working man paid another 1 a week, look how much money that would give. I dont agree with cutting disability even tho there are p1ss takers, you cant ruin it for the legit ones because off them, things need to be tightened up. People claiming benefits should be limited 2 only being able to claim money for the 1st 2 children. There's loads of things IMO that could be changed but they wont.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinky said:


> labour crippled this country with its immigration policy. My dad was always a labour voter, from the day he could vote and hes 85, he said he'd never vote labour again, they have done nothing for the working man. They used to be the working mans party, nowadays there are the doley scrubber, immigrants party who do nothing but give away this country hard working mans tax to every wafe, stray and sponge. Yep cons probably havnet done stuff that soley benefits me, but i think he's done things for this country. Thing is people dont understand cuts NEED to be made for this country to get back on its feet. If everyone on benefits had a pound a week took off them and every working man paid another 1 a week, look how much money that would give. I dont agree with cutting disability even tho there are p1ss takers, you cant ruin it for the legit ones because off them, things need to be tightened up. People claiming benefits should be limited 2 only being able to claim money for the 1st 2 children. There's loads of things IMO that could be changed but they wont.


Do you read the daily mail?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Do you read the daily mail?


Nope, they are full of BS, depressing BS at that too

You aint one of these people are you, who think the NHS and our benefits systems should be available to everyone? Even people who never have, never will or never intend to contribute to it!!


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Pinky said:


> labour crippled this country with its immigration policy. My dad was always a labour voter, from the day he could vote and hes 85, he said he'd never vote labour again, they have done nothing for the working man. They used to be the working mans party, nowadays there are the doley scrubber, immigrants party who do nothing but give away this country hard working mans tax to every wafe, stray and sponge. Yep cons probably havnet done stuff that soley benefits me, but i think he's done things for this country. Thing is people dont understand cuts NEED to be made for this country to get back on its feet. If everyone on benefits had a pound a week took off them and every working man paid another 1 a week, look how much money that would give. I dont agree with cutting disability even tho there are p1ss takers, you cant ruin it for the legit ones because off them, things need to be tightened up. People claiming benefits should be limited 2 only being able to claim money for the 1st 2 children. There's loads of things IMO that could be changed but they wont.


Just about every single thing in that post is factually wrong. Cuts do NOT need to be made, certainly not on teh scale the cons are thinking of. Again - read the link.....have a look at how our economy prospered without cuts. Have look at how it slowed down with austerity measures. Have a look at how every available bit of reliable evidence shows how damaging the austerity measures have actually been.

If everyone on benefits had a pound cut and everyone working gave an extra quid..........seriously?????? How about the BILLIONS that could be reaped from properly regulating and enforcing tax loopholes for large businesses before we start raiding the pockets of people at the other end of the scale? COmpared to that issue...benefits are an infinitesimally small problem. If we recouped every penny from benefit fraud - it would still be a very small fraction of what's missing as a result of tax loopholes for big businesses. Businesses that are raking in our money but only putting it back in via the wages they pay their workers. THat's not enough. Not even close.

They are financing political party's though....


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> You speak so much sense, you are wasted here.


This


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

kuju said:


> Just about every single thing in that post is factually wrong. Cuts do NOT need to be made, certainly not on teh scale the cons are thinking of. Again - read the link.....have a look at how our economy prospered without cuts. Have look at how it slowed down with austerity measures. Have a look at how every available bit of reliable evidence shows how damaging the austerity measures have actually been.
> 
> If everyone on benefits had a pound cut and everyone working gave an extra quid..........seriously?????? How about the BILLIONS that could be reaped from properly regulating and enforcing tax loopholes for large businesses before we start raiding the pockets of people at the other end of the scale? COmpared to that issue...benefits are an infinitesimally small problem. If we recouped every penny from benefit fraud - it would still be a very small fraction of what's missing as a result of tax loopholes for big businesses. Businesses that are raking in our money but only putting it back in via the wages they pay their workers. THat's not enough. Not even close.
> 
> They are financing political party's though....


So you think this country can carry on handing tax payers money out the way they do? I dont see the massive loopholes, i dont care, what i see is people poppong out kids for the sole purpose of money, i see people claiming benefits and working. That is what P*SSES me off. Its to easy to sit on ya fat ar4e and expect sh*t given to you for free. Im not denying other things need to be looked at, but people taking the p1ss with benefits are what people see day in and day out so you can understand peoples anger towards it. Your probably going to say they flaunt benefit cheats etc as much as they do to cover the real sh1t thats going on, i wouldnt disagree


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I don't know how you can even begin to think the Tories staying in is a good thing, lol.


Tories and the rest of them are all [email protected],who couldn't give a fvck about Scotland...

SNP for me folks...

then we might get independence yet,and leave the sh1thole that is the UK

you can come live in Scotland Tommy :thumbup1: ,as imo it would be a better place than the complete UK

you've changed your avi ?

no more smiley Tommy face :crying:

but your looking good mate :wub:

i might have some up and coming diet issues,that i could be doing with your input on Mr Jesus  (will know in a couple of weeks)

cheers shaun


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinky said:


> So you think this country can carry on handing tax payers money out the way they do? I dont see the massive loopholes, i dont care, what i see is people poppong out kids for the sole purpose of money, i see people claiming benefits and working. That is what P*SSES me off. Its to easy to sit on ya fat ar4e and expect sh*t given to you for free. Im not denying other things need to be looked at, but people taking the p1ss with benefits are what people see day in and day out so you can understand peoples anger towards it. Your probably going to say they flaunt benefit cheats etc as much as they do to cover the real sh1t thats going on, i wouldnt disagree


What have tories done to change any of this other than target people with genuine health issues and make their life hell.

No benefit limits on amount of children has happened

Druggies and alcoholics are still getting their extra benefits etc

Yay go tories

I will stick with labour who don't plan to ruin our public sector.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Do you know why people are angry at it?
> 
> Because propaganda. Because they're telling you to be angry at it, to distract you from real problems, so they can get away with anything they want.


I agree dude, but you cant sit there any say that the benefit system doesn't need to be overhauled?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> Do you know why people are angry at it?
> 
> Because propaganda. Because they're telling you to be angry at it, to distract you from real problems, so they can get away with anything they want.


go to Coventry its like a city thats and advert for enforced sterilization. it doesnt take propaganda to make people see that there are lazy ****es wtih huge familes doing no work


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> What have tories done to change any of this other than target people with genuine health issues and make their life hell.
> 
> No benefit limits on amount of children has happened
> 
> ...


Yep that prob wont ruin that, but they'll fk everything else.


----------



## Allyb (May 30, 2012)

the wee man said:


> Tories and the rest of them are all [email protected],who couldn't give a fvck about Scotland...
> 
> SNP for me folks...
> 
> ...


Second time lucky????


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

the wee man said:


> Tories and the rest of them are all [email protected],who couldn't give a fvck about Scotland...
> 
> SNP for me folks...
> 
> ...


You had the chance to leave but you didn't. Can't be that bad of a sh1thole. Itd be suicide i think if Scotland went solo. Was everyone who said they should leave happy to pay the extra £1000 a year to swt up as a single country.

We should of had a vote if we wanted scotland, as well as if they wanted to stay.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> Do you blame people for not really wanting to work some sh1t job for sh1t pay and can't even afford to live while working?
> 
> None of this even affects me, so I could just turn a blind eye to it and not give a sh1t, but the amount of people who are brainwashed offends me.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Do you blame people for not really wanting to work some sh1t job for sh1t pay and can't even afford to live while working?
> 
> None of this even affects me, so I could just turn a blind eye to it and not give a sh1t, but the amount of people who are brainwashed offends me.


Everyone is entitled not to work but in that case dont expect the state to keep you. Imo someone on the dole is as low as you can get jn life, but people turn down jobs because they think they are beneath them. Ive seen it with my own eyes.

Im not getting up at 6am, im not cleaning blah blah blah. Id be more than happy for my tax to go towards helping people who take lower paid job and have their money topped up, compared to these fat lazy xvnts who sit there and expect sh1t for free.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I don't see any issue with the benefit system, you make it sound like these people are loving the benefit system and living some kind of dream.
> 
> If I had a choice between working a soul destroying job 9-5 and hating my life or claiming benefits, I'd be on benefits instantly.
> 
> ...


That's the problem, living on benefits shouldn't be better than working.

If you don't want a sole destroying job go to uni get a education soyou can have a job YOU WANT!!

People who are capable to work and refuse not to imo shouldn't get diddley, dregs of society imo.

Like Isaid everyone has a right not to work but if you don't want to then why should this state keep you?


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Allyb said:


> Second time lucky????


imo it won't be luck that gets us independence mate...

it was very close the last time....

but now those folk that voted to stay in the UK, have seen that none of them English government cvnts, have kept,or have any intention of keeping, any of what they promised,if we stuck together,so...

i think getting a second vote on independence,will have us voting to go it alone,and sort our own country out,using our own people...

not a bunch of English cvnts who couldn't give a fvck about Scotland...

for the record,i have nothing against English people..

just an English government,who only give a fvck about themselves and the rich

there's only 5 and a half million of us,and we own a fair bit of the UK land mass,we need to sort our country out,before it ends as fvcked up as England is at present

cheers shaun


----------



## Allyb (May 30, 2012)

the wee man said:


> imo it won't be luck that gets us independence mate...
> 
> it was very close the last time....
> 
> ...


Sure sure......... Keep up the good work up there


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Voting tory,

Amongst other reasons

Will Increase the 40p tax threshold to £50k per year

No Inheritance tax for up to £1million

The other parties just don't have compelling enough arguments to make me sway away from what we have already. From a purely selfish perspective (and by that I mean me and my family) I have more money in my pocket with a Tory government than I did with a Labour. True they may not be related but I don't want to rock the boat. So to speak.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Living on benefits *isn't* better than working money wise (maybe in some cases, yes) but what you THINK it is portrayed like is not how it is.
> 
> The majority of people I know all have degrees, went to uni, havee incredible educations. Can't get the jobs "they want".
> 
> ...


You need to stop peddling this now, you are living off either your parents or you are doing something illegal, I dont care which TBH but lets not pretend you are living of money you earned playing video games 4 years ago.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Living on benefits *isn't* better than working money wise (maybe in some cases, yes) but what you THINK it is portrayed like is not how it is.
> 
> The majority of people I know all have degrees, went to uni, havee incredible educations. Can't get the jobs "they want".
> 
> ...


Im not missing the problem at all mate. The problem has and always will be is the corrupt sh1t that goes on. What do you propose we do?

I know a handful of people on benefits, 2 of them being single, there lives are pretty dim i feel for them, the others have 3 or 4 kids they have more money coming in then i do wages a month. They have 600 phones, they drink, smoke etc yet the kids look like scrubbers. I dont mind the dapper clothes etc but i do have a problem with people on benefits spending money on **** and booze. Benefits are there to help you in time of need not a way of life which people see it has today. You don't need booze you dont need ****. Ive seen people buy these before they put food on the table. Do you think thats right?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I refuse to work, I'm not a dreg of society, I don't claim benefits - but I have no issue with people who do.


How do you get by financially? Not having a pop at all or judging in any way, shape or form, just genuinely interested  Think your posts in this thread have been spot on actually.

EDIT: You answered my question in your reply to banzi I see


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I live off money I earnt 4 years ago, I live off money from my coaching (I guess you can call that work? but not really its something I enjoy and do with my friend) and I am fortunate to live the way I do.
> 
> I get that I am fortunate, and that most people can't live how I do in this "system" - but the problem with this system is no-one has time to themselvess, time to breathe, always fighting in this silly little rat race.
> 
> I also don't have the balls to do anything illegal


So you work, thanks for clearing that up.

I hope none of your clients read this forum, jeez , they only need to read a couple of my threads and you are out of business.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Pinky said:


> So you think this country can carry on handing tax payers money out the way they do? I dont see the massive loopholes, i dont care, what i see is people poppong out kids for the sole purpose of money, i see people claiming benefits and working. That is what P*SSES me off. Its to easy to sit on ya fat ar4e and expect sh*t given to you for free. Im not denying other things need to be looked at, but people taking the p1ss with benefits are what people see day in and day out so you can understand peoples anger towards it. Your probably going to say they flaunt benefit cheats etc as much as they do to cover the real sh1t thats going on, i wouldnt disagree


Yep - you're right. THat's exactly what i'll say. 

Consider this....if people all had good solid secure jobs, with a decent wage that was affordable to live on and maybe a bit extra....how bothered would they be about immigrants taking jobs? Or benefit claimants? I'm guessing not that bothered..

But that's not the situation is it? Job security is long gone for many people and as for wages...... I actually earn a decent wage, but it has barely moved in 5 years. It's not worth substantially less. That's nothing to do with benefit cheats and immigrants. That's to do with our economy - which right now is suffering due to austerity measures...they're making it worse.

Several years ago a bunch of bankers in the US, who weren't properly regulated (and where they were it wasn't enforced) essentially created a global recession because they stood to make a fortune on it. Which they did. It is LITERALLY the actions of a bunch of specific people. Labour responded to this in a way that left us with a hefty debt but also improved the economy. The conservatives have currently put us in MUCH bigger debt...and the economy is not growing.

You get as p'd off as you like at the "benefit scrounger" down the street.....but remember...the reason times are tough is down to a huge range of factors, not all of then from the UK. But benefits and immigrants are absolutely nothing whatsoever to do with it.

But hey - go ahead and shout at them....it's easier for the cons to shaft you if you're facing teh other way.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Living on benefits *isn't* better than working money wise (maybe in some cases, yes) but what you THINK it is portrayed like is not how it is.
> 
> The majority of people I know all have degrees, went to uni, havee incredible educations. Can't get the jobs "they want".
> 
> ...


The benifit system is not a tiny minute problem it's fvcking huge.

There's people that need benefits but able people that are fit enough to work should be given fvck all. Why should the working man pay to support these lazy fvcks

And don't tell me there's no work coz most of fvcking Europe are here because of the amount of work about


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> One of my clients is on this forum, and if he wants to he can vouch for the work I've done for him and how good my 'customer service' or whatever you'd call it is.
> 
> You couldn't coach anyone to get to a decent level of strength because your knowledge is very limited, and you don't understand sustainable dieting practices, but somehow think getting to 5% requires hell on earth.
> 
> I get to choose my "work" - so it isn't work. It isn't regulated, it is just my passion.


I enjoy my job so it isnt "work"

Just because you chose a definition for something doesnt make it right.

Im sure your client will vouch for you, you tell him he can eat Big Macs

As for the 5%, you have no idea if its possible.

But letsnot start that again


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Pinky said:


> That's the problem, living on benefits shouldn't be better than working.
> 
> If you don't want a sole destroying job go to uni get a education soyou can have a job YOU WANT!!
> 
> ...


its not that easy pal

imo,it all depends on which part of the UK you live in pal...

my 2nd born son did 3 years at college, and every year out of 1000 applicants for local council plumbing apprenticeships,he got down to the last ten applicants for 3 years in a row..

the 3rd time the lady pulled my son to the side then apologised,and said to my son,all the jobs were already taken BEFORE the 1000 applicants applied,the council was just going through the motions,as the jobs were going to peoples relatives, who already worked within the council

there are areas of the UK where there is a lot of work opportunities...

but there's a lot of places where there's next to no opportunities

its not so black and white pal

its more grey in places

also the way this government treats people with genuine disabilities is terrible...

they make them struggle and feel like scroungers,when all they have done wrong....

is be born with or end up with a disability

also they pump out tv programmes, making out everyone on benifits are scrounging lazy [email protected]

when most are genuinely ill or have issues

1200 people have died within a month of being deemed fit to work, by government assessments

yes there are a few scrounging [email protected] out there,but the majority are genuine people needing help

cheers shaun 

P.S. My son ended up with a gas engineer apprenticeship,after a friend of mine got him a job with his company,so i had to resort to the same bullsh1t tatics as my local council,to get my son a job,rather than him going through proper channels,based on all the hard work he put in since leaving school and going to college

my oldest son ended up with a good job in the gas and oil industry,but again it was someone he knew that got him the job,all his qualifications did nothing, for getting him a job merely on his own merits


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> The benefit system is not a huge problem at all.
> 
> We can agree/disagree it doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things; but bankers, corporations and politicians are a much bigger problem and spending money on illegal wars and the things we don't even know about
> 
> I have no issue with anyone coming to our country either,* its a free world in which imaginary borders do not exist to me*.


Do your mum have some land available on her farm so that the government can set up some accomadation for the people wanting to come and live here?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Well my job isn't regulated, I work when I want, how I want, no-one can tell me what to do (except my clients  ) - If I have no clients at a time I can quit it, I can do what I want with it.
> 
> But what I do know is, I am very passionate about it and anyone who works with me gets a great service, or at least I've had zero complaints off anyone so far.
> 
> It's not really relevant to this thread anyway. But there is a cclear difference between working 9-5 for absolutely awful pay and destroying your soul to doing stuff you love in your own time.


Its very easy when you live with parents/parent.

What are your weekly outgoings?


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Pretty good questionnaire here for those still on the fence:

Vote Match - take the quiz


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I have a lot of land, yes - and if I could I'd let the people of Nepal get flights here and build homes on it and so they could have proper medical care
> 
> Because thats the kind of person I am =)


Your mum has a lot of land, its not yours yet.

Have you contacted anyone as yet with this kind offer?

Truth is mate if some eastern europeans set up a tent on your land you would have the law on them in a shot.

Thats the law paid for by everyone else, not you.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I know its easy. I've said *several* times that I am fortunate to be in the position I am in?
> 
> Are you not reading what I'm saying? I'vee also stated that I understand people can't live the way I do, *but that doesn't take away from the fact that the system is broken and people shouldn't have to live thee way they do, in poverty, getting food from food banks and sso on*.


So whats the solution?

Sits back with popcorn.

Dont forget your weekly outgoings.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> The benefit system is not a huge problem at all.
> 
> We can agree/disagree it doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things; but bankers, corporations and politicians are a much bigger problem and spending money on illegal wars and the things we don't even know about
> 
> I have no issue with anyone coming to our country either, its a free world in which imaginary borders do not exist to me.


Yes I agree the country is fvcked and full of problems but benifits is a pretty big one.

It's made to easy for someone to claim. Why would someone go to work for minimum wage when they can get a house, claim benifits and be better off not working

It's a problem that needs sorting


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> The problem there is not the benefit system, its the fact people are being paid too little for working


But it is a problem, benifits is made to easy

There's work out there if you want it, don't care what anyone says that's why most of Europe are here.

I have a house and a family if I had no work where u live I'd travel and come home weekends, simple as that

It's the same as the fat kid thread earlier. It's how your brought up so blame the parents.

If a kid has parents on the dull, chances are they'll end up the same as they see nothing wrong with it and know no different


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Well my job isn't regulated, I work when I want, how I want, no-one can tell me what to do (except my clients  ) - If I have no clients at a time I can quit it, I can do what I want with it.
> 
> But what I do know is, I am very passionate about it and anyone who works with me gets a great service, or at least I've had zero complaints off anyone so far.
> 
> It's not really relevant to this thread anyway. But there is a cclear difference between working 9-5 for absolutely awful pay and destroying your soul to doing stuff you love in your own time.


So you do have a job then? Your a personal trainer/nutritionist? What would you do if you couldnt do PTing etc, would you expect the state to keep you? Thata what i was on about when i said when a capable person refuses to work but then expects the state to keep them, then they have the cheek to complain that the benefits is not enough to live on.


----------



## ZUKOSAURUS (Nov 23, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> People shouldn't have to leave their family to get work and only see them at weekends, this isn't what life is about. Life is not to be cast and enslaved into a system where you believe you have freedom but the reality is you do not.


Never in civilized time has that not been the case though. Do you want to go back to hunter gatherer times? It's not going to happen.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> People shouldn't have to leave their family to get work and only see them at weekends, this isn't what life is about. Life is not to be cast and enslaved into a system where you believe you have freedom but the reality is you do not.
> 
> As I said before, we're at a time in existence to see the bigger picture and we are more than smart enough to make life better for every human on this planet.
> 
> ...


The rich stay rich and the poor poor. The middle working class man is what makes the world go round and that's how it'll always be. I don't moan about working it gives me the nicer things in life. I do however moan about scrounging lazy fvcks. Just my opinion

And yes they're all lying cvnts, voting IMO is pointless, no better off with any of them


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I don't need to do the PT thing to live, I do it because I love it. I've already said several times, that I'm fortunate, I accept that.
> 
> You're still aiming your anger at the wrong places, you keep hammering this silly point about the benefits, its not the benefits that is the issue, its that you are under-paid for your work.
> 
> ...


I don't smoke but buy booze because I enjoy a drink. What's the point of the question?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Abc987 said:



> The rich stay rich and the poor poor. The middle working class man is what makes the world go round and that's how it'll always be. I don't moan about working it gives me the nicer things in life. I do however moan about scrounging lazy fvcks. Just my opinion
> 
> And yes they're all lying cvnts, voting IMO is pointless, no better off with any of them


"Thats how it'll always be"

We've seen so many changes in culture and society

So why do we think that the way we live now will be

The way we live forever? , That's downright arrogant

And ignorant, we're living in a social experiment

Learning from mistakes is how we evolve

Using trial and error 'til our problems are solved

No you can't stop change so don't bother at all

Cause everything in life has a rise and a fall

Throughout history many beliefs have risen

So many different Gods worshiped by different religions

And now we label them all as mythology

We'll probably have the same thing happen to our beliefs

Civilizations, kingdoms and empires

Thought they'd be around forever but they all expired

It's time we make a change for the better not worse

Cause we got what it takes to make a Heaven on Earth!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> I don't smoke but buy booze because I enjoy a drink. What's the point of the question?


The question isn't for you - I need her answer to respond and then you can see.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> People shouldn't have to leave their family to get work and only see them at weekends, this isn't what life is about. Life is not to be cast and enslaved into a system where you believe you have freedom but the reality is you do not.
> 
> As I said before, we're at a time in existence to see the bigger picture and we are more than smart enough to make life better for every human on this planet.
> 
> ...


So if everyone took on the outlook you have, that working is bacially slavery etc, where would the NHS get its money, where would police, firmen etc get paid from. If people didnt work and paid tax, there would be nothing.

What do you propose for a good wage? labour job such as packing, cleaning imo shouldnt be paid mega bucks i think 7.50p/h is a decent wage for such jobs. Jobs that have took time from your life you study etc then they should be rewarded with a good salary. Why should someone who hasnt done anything with their life have the same as someone who has worked their ass off for something.

Also im all for food banks, id happily help genuine people with food etc, but IMO there is no such thing as child poverty, but irresponsible parents. Who take out loans with 1000apr then stuggle to pay them back, they buy luxery items before filling the cupboards with food, like ive said before ive seen it with my own eyes.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> "Thats how it'll always be"
> 
> We've seen so many changes in culture and society
> 
> ...


It would be nice mate but the world wouldn't work if we were all rich. It's just how it is


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Pinky said:


> So if everyone took on the outlook you have, that working is bacially slavery etc, where would the NHS get its money, where would police, firmen etc get paid from. If people didnt work and paid tax, there would be nothing.
> 
> What do you propose for a good wage? labour job such as packing, cleaning imo shouldnt be paid mega bucks i think 7.50p/h is a decent wage for such jobs. Jobs that have took time from your life you study etc then they should be rewarded with a good salary. Why should someone who hasnt done anything with their life have the same as someone who has worked their ass off for something.
> 
> Also im all for food banks, id happily help genuine people with food etc, but IMO there is no such thing as child poverty, but irresponsible parents. Who take out loans with 1000apr then stuggle to pay them back, they buy luxery items before filling the cupboards with food, like ive said before ive seen it with my own eyes.


So tell me why people who have an amazing education, great degrees etc cannot get these amazing jobs under your current Conservative party that you oh so love.

People buy luxury items because of the SYSTEM, the advertising, don't you get it?!?!?! THE SYSTEM IS DESIGNED THIS WAY. Pinky, I love you, I do, you're a great person but you just DON'T get it.

PEOPLE FEEL WORTHLESS IF THEY CANNOT HAVE THE THINGS OTHERS DO BECAUSE ADVERTISING MAKES THEM FEEL THIS WAY. MATERIALISM IS THE PEOPLES NEW RELIGION.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> It would be nice mate but the world wouldn't work if we were all rich. It's just how it is


Rich? I'm not talking about rich. I'm talking about people beiing able to live reasonably.

There is much more to life than 'money'. Money isn't real, its there for one reason only  created by humans to control the masses.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I don't need to do the PT thing to live, I do it because I love it. I've already said several times, that I'm fortunate, I accept that.
> 
> You're still aiming your anger at the wrong places, you keep hammering this silly point about the benefits, its not the benefits that is the issue, its that you are under-paid for your work.
> 
> ...


Ok then, you have no PT, where do you get your money? Pimp your a55 out?

Booze and **** are luxery items and shouldnt be paid for by money given to you to get by, ie food, bills etc.

Said in previous post, why are people paid min wage? Ok then, what do you think a cleaner should be paid?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Ok then, you have no PT, where do you get your money? Pimp your a55 out?
> 
> Booze and **** are luxery items and shouldnt be paid for by money given to you to get by, ie food, bills etc.
> 
> Said in previous post, why are people paid min wage? Ok then, what do you think a cleaner should be paid?


So you still haven't answered why people buy booze and ****.

What should a cleaner be paid? Enough to live off and enjoy some basic 'luxuries' if they so wish.

I have also stated in this thread twice now, how i live.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> So you still haven't answered why people buy booze and ****.
> 
> What should a cleaner be paid? Enough to live off and enjoy some basic 'luxuries' if they so wish.
> 
> I have also stated in this thread twice now, how i live.


Do you pay taxes on your PT work?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Do you pay taxes on your PT work?


I don't earn anywhere near enough to pay tax, I make less than £600 a year.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> So tell me why people who have an amazing education, great degrees etc cannot get these amazing jobs under your current Conservative party that you oh so love.
> 
> People buy luxury items because of the SYSTEM, the advertising, don't you get it?!?!?! THE SYSTEM IS DESIGNED THIS WAY. Pinky, I love you, I do, you're a great person but you just DON'T get it.
> 
> PEOPLE FEEL WORTHLESS IF THEY CANNOT HAVE THE THINGS OTHERS DO BECAUSE ADVERTISING MAKES THEM FEEL THIS WAY. MATERIALISM IS THE PEOPLES NEW RELIGION.


Your right i probably dont, its the way ive been bought up. You want nice things in life, get a job!! Money shouldnt be given so you can have the life of someone who works when you dont. Thats what im saying. When someone sits there any openly admits they dont want to work because they are better off on benefits, that der is the problem. Yeah i agree some job have shocking pay, careers are way underpaid etc, but again what do you propose? Pay someone 10er per hour for doing a job that doesnt take any mind power?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

> So what do you live on?


Either read the rest of the thread, or go back to sleep. :thumb:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Your right i probably dont, its the way ive been bought up. You want nice things in life, get a job!! Money shouldnt be given so you can have the life of someone who works when you dont. Thats what im saying. When someone sits there any openly admits they dont want to work because they are better off on benefits, that der is the problem. Yeah i agree some job have shocking pay, careers are way underpaid etc, but again what do you propose? Pay someone 10er per hour for doing a job that doesnt take any mind power?


Your thinking is just so horrifyingly flawed.

So what if their job doesn't take any mind power? They're doing it at the expense of their soul being sucked from their body, stress, physical energy. Regardless of that anyway; theres plenty of people being paid crappy amounts for their hard 'mind powered' jobs?

I propose equality, thats what I propose. I propose compassion towards people who have nothing or very little. Stop the hatred against one another.

Things like the governmeent have CREATED a divide to make us fight against one another when infact we are all one, the illusion of separation at work.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

> Cant be @rsed so I will assume your a scrounger.....


Well you know what they say about assumptions...


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Just chill everyone, its a thug life


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@TommyBananas just out of curiosity I take it you still live at home with your parents? Is this gonna be forever?

Not being rude but don't see how you can not claim benifits or work but have a house and pay bills?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> So you still haven't answered why people buy booze and ****.
> 
> What should a cleaner be paid? Enough to live off and enjoy some basic 'luxuries' if they so wish.
> 
> I have also stated in this thread twice now, how i live.


And what is that?

7.50p/h 37.5 hours gives 262 before tax and NI, roughly 220 take home. Said person would have to pay a small amount of rent and council tax and utilities. I did this for 3 years, and i could still afford tattoos etc People are carless with money, that also adds to the problem of people not being able to live.

I dont know why people buy **** and booze, i dont buy it so i dont know what goes thru their head when they go to purchase it.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> @TommyBananas just out of curiosity I take it you still live at home with your parents? Is this gonna be forever?
> 
> Not being rude but don't see how you can not claim benifits or work but have a house and pay bills?


How many times do I have to say I am very fortunate?  I come from a reasonably rich family, which would benefit from this system, but I hate the system and it is fvcked, so I'm fighting against what benefits me if anything..


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Pinky said:


> And what is that?
> 
> 7.50p/h 37.5 hours gives 262 before tax and NI, roughly 220 take home. Said person would have to pay a small amount of rent and council tax and utilities. I did this for 3 years, and i could still afford tattoos etc People are carless with money, that also adds to the problem of people not being able to live.
> 
> I dont know why people buy **** and booze, i dont buy it so i dont know what goes thru their head when they go to purchase it.


What buys **** and booze?

Stress, addiction, escape.

Why do people feel like this? Do you know?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> The land is in my name.
> 
> How do I contact the people from Nepal to help them? And even though I want to, some stupid little 'law' would stop them from staying here on my land, even though I own it.


TBH, I dont know why you even think you have the right to be partaking in any political debates and discussing unemployment.

Its pretty clear you were born with a silver spoon in your mouth, have never wanted for anything, have never known what is like to have no money, have never paid bills, have never even know responsibility.

I hope your parents dont leave everything to a donkey sanctuary, heaven knows what you will do then.

I would love to see your CV if you ever had to find a job

Tommy Bananas

Present employment, nothing

Past employment, played computer games.

Completing Tomb Raider in 4 days isnt an advantage when seeking gainful employment.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> TBH, I dont know why you even think you have the right to be partaking in any political debates and discussing unemployment.
> 
> Its pretty clear you were born with a silver spoon in your mouth, have never wanted for anything, have never known what is like to have no money, have never paid bills, have never even know responsibility.
> 
> ...


It's fine, I won't ever want to work a normal job anyway, humans, everyone - are worth more than modern day slavery


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> How many times do I have to say I am very fortunate?  I come from a reasonably rich family, which would benefit from this system, but I hate the system and it is fvcked, so I'm fighting against what benefits me if anything..


You didn't answer the question. Are you gonna live with your parents all your life, or they buy you a house, pay all your bills and put food on your family's table?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> What buys **** and booze?
> 
> Stress, addiction, escape.
> 
> *Why do people feel like this? *Do you know?


You have no idea, you have never been in a position to know.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> You didn't answer the question. Are you gonna live with your parents all your life, or they buy you a house, pay all your bills and put food on your family's table?


I don't know what I'm doing to do? I live with two of my friends and my Dad (but he works away 99% of the time).

We all live here rent free, and we enjoy our life - if someone is angry at that, that isn't my problem, lol.

Remember, I'm telling you this because you and others keep asking; I don't brag about my lifestyle, I never randomly tell people - but I've been asked about 500x in 20 minutes.

I live life in the now, tomorrow, 1 hour from now, 1 year from now doesn't exist, cross those bridges when I get to them.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Labor if anyone purely for the minimum wage increase


This is all fine and well but where are the bosses going to get the extra money to cover it from?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> It's fine, I won't ever *have* to work a normal job anyway, humans, everyone - are worth more than modern day slavery


fixed

Do you realise your families wealth is likely built on the misery and misfortune of others?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> You have no idea, you have never been in a position to know.


90% of the people on here make it clear to me why people feel like this; I see the threads everyday about people complaining about work, relationship problems, poor pay, wanting more money, their work colleagues.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> fixed
> 
> Do you realise your families wealth is likely built on the misery and misfortune of others?


My grandad was an airline pilot, taking people to their holiday destinations, I'd say the wealth was built on making people happy if you look at it that way  depends how good or bad their holiday was I guess :thumb:

Oh, and however the wealth was built, it was built & I can choose to do good, and help others.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I don't know what I'm doing to do? I live with two of my friends and my Dad (but he works away 99% of the time).
> 
> *We all live here rent free, and we enjoy our life - if someone is angry at that, that isn't my problem, lol. *
> 
> ...


People are not angry at that, its your apparent lack of gratitude at what you have that may annoy some people.

Please stop telling people who have been in a position where they have had to struggle, have had to get jobs they dont like how the world works, you simply have no idea.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ukip on all the choices for me. Labour have messed up my local area to much.

I'm hoping Cameron gets in for a 2nd term, I can't stand the pr**k but he is lesser of two dumbfvcks. Ideally tho id like a conservative ukip coalition.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> People are not angry at that, its your apparent lack of gratitude at what you have that may annoy some people.
> 
> Please stop telling people who have been in a position where they have had to struggle, have had to get jobs they dont like how the world works, you simply have no idea.


I don't tell people what I have; unless constantly harassed. I give my opinion on the ssystem which I am entitled to do; and when people don't like it, it comes back to me - it isn't about me. It's about the system and despite me haviing the things I want and need, I still want to help others, and see how the system is fvcked even though it benefits me.

Also, telling people how the world works?

It doesn't work. Peeople are getting killed everyday by the people in power pulling strings, people are in poverty at an insane rate, its getting worse.

Works? loel.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> My grandad was an airline pilot, taking people to their holiday destinations, I'd say the wealth was built on making people happy if you look at it that way  depends how good or bad their holiday was I guess :thumb:
> 
> Oh, and however the wealth was built, it was built & I can choose to do good, and help others.


Bruce Wayne dat you?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> My grandad was an airline pilot, taking people to their holiday destinations, I'd say the wealth was built on making people happy if you look at it that way  depends how good or bad their holiday was I guess :thumb:
> 
> Oh, and however the wealth was built, it was built & I can choose to do good, and help others.


Wealth isn't built by an airline pilots wage.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I don't tell people what I have; unless constantly harassed. I give my opinion on the ssystem which I am entitled to do; and when people don't like it, it comes back to me - it isn't about me. It's about the system and despite me haviing the things I want and need, I still want to help others, and see how the system is fvcked even though it benefits me.
> 
> Also, telling people how the world works?
> 
> ...


You sound like a lord of the manor telling a serf its easy to live on a pound a week.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> Wealth isn't built by an airline pilots wage.


It is when he does great things with it! 

He was a very smart man.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I don't know what I'm doing to do? I live with two of my friends and my Dad (but he works away 99% of the time).
> 
> We all live here rent free, and we enjoy our life - if someone is angry at that, that isn't my problem, lol.
> 
> ...


That's fair enough mate, I wasn't having a dig at you just asking about what your plan is for the future. If you happy in your life then that is good

when you have a wife, kids and a house you have to think of the future. not working claiming benifits would not be something that would be in my future I hope


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> That's fair enough mate, I wasn't having a dig at you just asking about what your plan is for the future. If you happy in your life then that is good
> 
> when you have a wife, kids and a house you have to think of the future. not working claiming benifits would not be something that would be in my future I hope


Well I won't be getting married or having kids  lol


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> The rich stay rich and the poor poor. The middle working class man is what makes the world go round and that's how it'll always be. I don't moan about working it gives me the nicer things in life. I do however moan about scrounging lazy fvcks. Just my opinion
> 
> And yes they're all lying cvnts, voting IMO is pointless, no better off with any of them


Me and you together one this then mate 

I dont care that i have to pay 500 quid a month, nor does it bother me that i have to pay for dental work, eye tests even tablets when i am ill, i take home enough after that to have a nice life, holidays, my tattos so on and so forth, but what does make my p1ss fizz is my hard earned tax being sunk into services that british people struggle to use but are being abused by people who never have nor never will pay into the services. Im all for people wanting to come here to start a better life etc, but coming here to life off the country i have a problem with.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> It is when he does great things with it!
> 
> He was a very smart man.


Exactly, making money on the misfortune of others, behind almost every wealthy man there is a trail of destruction.

Sometimes its well hidden, but its there.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Well I won't be getting married or having kids  lol


Yep, that way the wealth stays in the Bananas family


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> Exactly, making money on the misfortune of others, behind almost every wealthy man there is a trail of destruction.
> 
> Sometimes its well hidden, but its there.


As I said, maybe it was, maybe it wasn't - but what I can do with the wealth, or what I choose to do can determine a lot.

The fact is, its there - how it got there doesn't matter - I can't do anything about that - if I can make a change for better though..


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> if I can make a change for better though..


How are you going to do that?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IC1 said:


> How are you going to do that?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

IC1 said:


> How are you going to do that?


Who knows? Do I have the answer right now? Do I need to do anything other than try and let people see how ridiculous this system is?

I'm not going to sit here and plan what I'm going to do, I do what feels right at any given time. I do things to help others as it is, because I want to.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

the wee man said:


> its not that easy pal
> 
> imo,it all depends on which part of the UK you live in pal...
> 
> ...


Life is a sales job. Its all about networking and selling yourself and family etc etc. Has been like that for a long time. Right or wrong its how it is.

In terms of benefits

Both my brother and sister live in Scotland. They have done for about 7 years after we moved down south as kids. My Brother has no disability: other than bone idleness and laziness and has a house, a monthly income, money to gamble and buy ****/drugs. He has just had a son. Vicious cycle waiting to happen all from him getting benefits that give him a better quality of life than working ever could. For him I mean not the general working populous. He has no qualifications and no desire to work either.

My Sister now works full time after initially having benefits after having a child. She lost the house she was in and has about £300 per month less than she did not working. She works because she can get by and she loves it. I'd rather see higher working tax credits for my Sister than have people like my Brother play the system. Even if it is a minority its not on. It would also mean more money to help the truly vulnerable.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Who knows? Do I have the answer right now? Do I need to do anything other than try and let people see how ridiculous this system is?
> 
> I'm not going to sit here and plan what I'm going to do, I do what feels right at any given time. I do things to help others as it is, because I want to.


So at the moment you are using your weath and advantages to do sweet FA for anyone.

Heres a thought, go and clear the shelves at Asda and send all the food over to Nepal.

When did you last do anything for charity?

Why dont you set up a soup kitchen for the homeless, put on a coach from town and bring people to your home and feed them.

Come on Tommy, thats just off the top of my head.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> So at the moment you are using your weath and advantages to do sweet FA for anyone.


You have *zero* idea what I do for other people, although, you should - as I've talked about it on here before


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> You have *zero* idea what I do for other people, although, you should - as I've talked about it on here before


what do you do to other people?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Who knows? Do I have the answer right now? Do I need to do anything other than try and let people see how ridiculous this system is?
> 
> I'm not going to sit here and plan what I'm going to do, I do what feels right at any given time. I do things to help others as it is, because I want to.


I could do with a few grand if your after helping the poor lol


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> what do you do to other people?


Just like my personal life, which I don't really enjoy talking about - respectfully, its none of your business. I don't do it for you, or myself so you don't really need to know.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> what do you do to other people?


He tells people its OK to eat Big Macs while on a diet.

he seems to believe charging people for diet advice is some sort of public service.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Just like my personal life, which I don't really enjoy talking about - respectfully, its none of your business. I don't do it for you, or myself so you don't really need to know.


Jeez

Tommy, really, thats a cop out.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> He tells people its OK to eat Big Macs while on a diet.
> 
> he seems to believe charging people for diet advice is some sort of public service.


If my client sees this, he is more than welcome to reply that he has much more than some diet advice


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> Jeez
> 
> Tommy, really, thats a cop out.


Why is it a cop out? I could tell you I give thousands away each month, you wouldn't believe it. I could tell you I help old ladies across the street, I could tell you I go to local schools and help kids with disabilities.

It doesn't matter what I do, you don't need to know. Just like when I started telling you how I could live; you acted as if I was bragging about it when infact, people wouldn't stop asking me.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Just like my personal life, which I don't really enjoy talking about - respectfully, its none of your business. I don't do it for you, or myself so you don't really need to know.


You said you've talked about it on here before. What's the big deal?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

IC1 said:


> You said you've talked about it on here before. What's the big deal?


Because it doesn't *matter*. None of this is even about me? Why does it matter what I do or do not do?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Why is it a cop out? *I could tell you I give thousands away each month, you wouldn't believe it*. I could tell you I help old ladies across the street, I could tell you I go to local schools and help kids with disabilities.
> 
> It doesn't matter what I do, you don't need to know. Just like when I started telling you how I could live; you acted as if I was bragging about it when infact, people wouldn't stop asking me.


You dont have thousands to give away, you already told us you live on money earned on video games and personal training.

Stop tripping yourself up.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> You dont have thousands to give away, you already told us you live on money earned on video games and personal training.
> 
> Stop tripping yourself up.


I don't give thousands away. I said I could tell you that.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Because it doesn't *matter*. None of this is even about me? Why does it matter what I do or do not do?


You made it about you by claiming people shouldn't have to be forced to work.

Thats great sitting in your ivory tower that someone else built.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Because it doesn't *matter*. None of this is even about me? Why does it matter what I do or do not do?


You present yourself as somebody who is trying to educate others, so it's only natural that people might ask what qualifies you as someone they should listen to.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I don't give thousands away. I said I could tell you that.


And all the others would be lies as well.

The only person Tommy bananas cares about is Tommy bananas


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

IC1 said:


> You present yourself as somebody who is trying to educate others, so it's only natural that people might ask what qualifies you as someone they should listen to.


And why should people listen to politicians? Politicians lie, you know that and would agree?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> You made it about you by claiming people shouldn't have to be forced to work.
> 
> Thats great sitting in your ivory tower that someone else built.


And maybe one day others will have the opportunity to live free and live in an ivory tower because of me - maybe they won't, but I'll certainly try helping as much as I can


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> And all the others would be lies as well.
> 
> The only person Tommy bananas cares about is Tommy bananas


If thats what you think, that's fine - but you certainly couldn't be more wrong. 

Oh and it was funny earlier when you mentioned gaming on a CV.

You are aware plenty of gamers make hundreds of thousands a year now?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> And why should people listen to politicians? Politicians lie, you know that and would agree?


Its about you, not politicians


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> Its about you, not politicians


You made it about me. The thread was never about 'me'. It was about the system.

I'm entitled to put my point across to help others see what I believe they're missing  - theyre entitled to do what they want with the information.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> If thats what you think, that's fine - but you certainly couldn't be more wrong.
> 
> Oh and it was funny earlier when you mentioned gaming on a CV.
> 
> You are aware plenty of gamers make hundreds of thousands a year now?


Irrelevant, we are talking real life now.

The chances of earning a livelihood playing video games are slim to non existent, thats why you are not doing it, in fact, it was never about the money for you, you didnt need it, you had daddies wealth behind you.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> You made it about me. The thread was never about 'me'. It was about the system.
> 
> *I'm entitled to put my point across to help others see what I believe they're missing *  * - theyre entitled to do what they want with the information*.


No, no you're not, what they are missing if they dont work is the dole or worse still nothing.

You have money, you dont have to work to earn a living, others do.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> Irrelevant, we are talking real life now.
> 
> The chances of earning a livelihood playing video games are slim to non existent, thats why you are not doing it, in fact, it was never about the money for you, you didnt need it, you had daddies wealth behind you.


The chance of earning a livelihood through video games is slim to non existent? LOL.

Man, I can tell you're an old man


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> No, no you're not, what they are missing if they dont work is the dole or worse still nothing.
> 
> You have money, you dont have to work to earn a living, others do.


People are working, but not for a living, because the system fvcks them. I am fighting for those people.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Well I won't be getting married or having kids  lol


You Gay then?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> By opting out of society, living off the money your grand farther and farther have worked all their adult lives for! Squandering it on what ever chit ideal you fancy at the time!! I bet your Gramps is spinning in the departure lounge in the sky.....FFS
> 
> You sound like a spoiled brat IMO. Man up and get a job, contribute to your forefathers hard work instead of being a freeloading little cnut. When you have worked for something, having earned what you have. You feel like you have achieved something. It builds character, substance of person. Not some freeloading sniveling silver spoon **** whit.
> 
> ...


Tell us how you really feel


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> As I said, maybe it was, maybe it wasn't - but what I can do with the wealth, or what I choose to do can determine a lot.
> 
> The fact is, its there - how it got there doesn't matter - I can't do anything about that - if I can make a change for better though..


What do you amount to wealth? Everybody sees wealth as different, if you live in a hit hole wealth is 250k + where as where I live 1million + doesn't even buy you a decent family home


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

> By opting out of society, living off the money your grand farther and farther have worked all their adult lives for! Squandering it on what ever chit ideal you fancy at the time!! I bet your Gramps is spinning in the departure lounge in the sky.....FFS
> 
> You sound like a spoiled brat IMO. Man up and get a job, contribute to your forefathers hard work instead of being a freeloading little cnut. When you have worked for something, having earned what you have. You feel like you have achieved something. It builds character, substance of person. Not some freeloading sniveling silver spoon **** whit.
> 
> ...


An asset to society, lmao. Do you even read your own dribble? Do you smack your keyboard and hope what you're thinking comes out right?

If I worked 9-5 at Tesco on a till (Nothing wrong with that, and anyone who does, great!) would I be an 'asset' to society? Would you think more of me?

I take *nothing* from the state, you could argue that I use the NHS sure, whatever, but I pay for my medication with my OWN money, I use my OWN transport blah blah blah. Health services should be everyones human right, there is enough of this fake "money" in the world to support that (as it should be the #1 priority in the WORLD).

I've played video games on television, I've travelled the world getting paid to play a game I loved. You're the one angry about that it seems, I'm sorry that I made a lot of money doing something I enjoy, should I go feel guilty now?


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> People are working, but not for a living, because the system fvcks them. I am fighting for those people.


Okay...

Tommy asked the question: "Do I need to do anything other than try and let people see how ridiculous this system is?"

Can anyone on UK-M step forward that has managed to escape the 'rat race' based off of Tommy's educational posts?

If not, perhaps the answer to his question is "Yes - put your money where your mouth is and detail exactly what you're going to do with your wealth to make a real difference."

Telling people that they shouldn't have to work for a living when you don't have to because you're supported by your parents is just patronising.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

A1243R said:


> You Gay then?


Nope. I just don't want to get married or have children.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> An asset to society, lmao. Do you even read your own dribble? Do you smack your keyboard and hope what you're thinking comes out right?
> 
> If I worked 9-5 at Tesco on a till (Nothing wrong with that, and anyone who does, great!) would I be an 'asset' to society? Would you think more of me?
> 
> ...


What game was it btw?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

IC1 said:


> Okay...
> 
> Tommy asked the question: "Do I need to do anything other than try and let people see how ridiculous this system is?"
> 
> ...


In an ideal world, people wouldn't work no, they'd give, borrow, share, and we'd work together because we're smart enough to do that now.

However; several times in this thread, I said I'm fighting for thee people who DO work, and don't get paid ANYWHERE near enough to live a decent life despite they work insane hours.

You're strawmanning. Stop it.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

We are not going to get any change in this country until british people are feeling it in their pockets in a big way, struggle to feed their families, or pay the subscription for whatever drivvel they watch on TV. British people have grown into a weak spineless and pathetic people, and just let the vermin who rule them **** us over every single ****ing day.Anyone like me, or someone in public life who is known for telling a few home truths, lets think'peter hitchens', if they dare to tell these truths ,are looked upon with a bit of derision because it upsets the false fake world they live in, they cannot see as yet, how things are decaying in this country, society is going into the toilet, .

Are your ringpieces red raw ? they ought to be because you and your parents have been getting a good ****ing for a good long time . I cannot understand why anyone votes for any of these liars,especially both of the main parties, they have in their times sold us all down the river on many occasions. Politicians these days no longer consider themselves public servants, but are out for what they can get. British people as a collective, need to be shaken up a bit, it is when people are struggling that they begin to examine the many liberties that are being taken around them, and they look for more diverse solutions to their problems. Extremes on both the right and left. The best result for me would be the most unstable incompetent government possible, so I am hoping for a Labour minority government being held up by the scottish national party , hopefully wee krankie will cause as much trouble as she can,between her scots and us english.A bit of sectarianism, mixed with worries about finances would be great . Iam of the opinion though, that that won't happen, instead we will get another benign form of government who's task is to 'manage decline'. We will see.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> What game was it btw?


Counter-Strike: Source


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> Counter-Strike: Source


Boring, Preferred UT myself lol


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Boring, Preferred UT myself lol


Haha, there wasn't as much competition in UT and I preferred playing with 4 other people against another team ^_^

Quake 3 arena was better than UT, too


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

I preferred Street Fighter 2 on the mega drive. I rocked at that.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> Haha, there wasn't as much competition in UT and I preferred playing with 4 other people against another team ^_^
> 
> Quake 3 arena was better than UT, too


UT CTF was my game of choice, 5 v 5 so team game. Wasn't a money maker at the top level like CS or Quake tho


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> An asset to society, lmao. Do you even read your own dribble? Do you smack your keyboard and hope what you're thinking comes out right?
> 
> If I worked 9-5 at Tesco on a till (Nothing wrong with that, and anyone who does, great!) would I be an 'asset' to society? Would you think more of me?
> 
> ...


Tommy, you are aware that all the services you use are provided by people who work.

All the nurses that are there 24/7 in case you tear a pec, are you suggesting everyone sits on their backside like you and does sweet FA?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Counter-Strike: Source


Was playing that the other day. Dust2 ftw


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> UT CTF was my game of choice, 5 v 5 so team game. Wasn't a money maker at the top level like CS or Quake tho


Originally when I started CS (back in like.. 2000/2001) whenever it was, obviously I never expected what was to come, lol. But I had terrible internet all the way until 2004/2005 (was playing Cs Source with a 56k modem, lol). Stated playing in some sh1tty league online lol and everyone was calling me a cheater, managed to get into thee top UK team within months and went to my first tournament end of 2005 I believe it was, can't remember exactly so long ago, and quit start of 2013 after some insane years lol.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

This thread has now been infiltrated by nerds.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> Tommy, you are aware that all the services you use are provided by people who work.
> 
> All the nurses that are there 24/7 in case you tear a pec, are you suggesting everyone sits on their backside like you and does sweet FA?


Yep, the nurses that need to be paid more for what they do and to stop having cuts and to stop the NHS being privatised which is no fault of mine, but the people you vote into power, numbnuts. Go suck your thumb.

Where would the money come from you say? Oh well perhaps take the billions that is used for illegal wars, and other shady things and use it for things that are useful.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> In an ideal world, people wouldn't work no, they'd give, borrow, share, and we'd work together because we're smart enough to do that now.
> 
> However; several times in this thread, I said I'm fighting for thee people who DO work, and don't get paid ANYWHERE near enough to live a decent life despite they work insane hours.
> 
> You're strawmanning. Stop it.


Tommy, I can assure you if there was a straw man in that it would hopefully have deterred you, being a loud mouthed crow, but alas it hasn't.

You asked if you need to do more, I think you do. You're not really doing anything to "fight for" those that are on low wages and if you are, you're seemingly not prepared to tell us.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> What do you amount to wealth? Everybody sees wealth as different, if you live in a hit hole wealth is 250k + where as where I live 1million + doesn't even buy you a decent family home


Where do you live for house prices to be that much?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

zyphy said:


> Was playing that the other day. Dust2 ftw


Literally the only map I can stand these days, and the new CS is terrible, plus I'm like an old grandad when I play now


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

IC1 said:


> Tommy, I can assure you if there was a straw man in that it would hopefully have deterred you, being a loud mouthed crow, but alas it hasn't.
> 
> You asked if you need to do more, I think you do. You're not really doing anything to "fight for" those that are on low wages and if you are, you're seemingly not prepared to tell us.


Telling people to stop following this sick voting game is a good start, because the people already have the power, but they don't know it 

We need to come together, as humans collectively and make a better future for everyone. I don't have the answer you're lookign for or wanting right now, because I'm not the saviour of planet earth, nor do I ever claim to be, but when more people get on board of trying to move toward a better future (PEOPLE, not fvcking mental politicians) things will start to take shape. Theres plenty of people like me who think like me now


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Does anyone think by me putting tory tory hallelujah as the post title has skued the voting on the poll?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Telling people to stop following this sick voting game is a good start, because the people already have the power, but they don't know it
> 
> We need to come together, as humans collectively and make a better future for everyone. I don't have the answer you're lookign for or wanting right now, because I'm not the saviour of planet earth, nor do I ever claim to be, but when more people get on board of trying to move toward a better future (PEOPLE, not fvcking mental politicians) things will start to take shape. Theres plenty of people like me who think like me now


Tommy, fact remains if you had no family wealth to pi55 away you would be working like everyone else.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Literally the only map I can stand these days, and the new CS is terrible, plus I'm like an old grandad when I play now


Aye cs:go is sh!te!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> *Yep, the nurses that need to be paid more for what they do* and to stop having cuts and to stop the NHS being privatised which is no fault of mine, but the people you vote into power, numbnuts. Go suck your thumb.
> 
> Where would the money come from you say? Oh well perhaps take the billions that is used for illegal wars, and other shady things and use it for things that are useful.


they shouldnt be paid at all according to you, you want to get rid of this fake paper money

They would work 14 hours a day for the love of the job.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

> By opting out of society, living off the money your grand farther and farther have worked all their adult lives for! Squandering it on what ever chit ideal you fancy at the time!! I bet your Gramps is spinning in the departure lounge in the sky.....FFS
> 
> You sound like a spoiled brat IMO. Man up and get a job, contribute to your forefathers hard work instead of being a freeloading little cnut. When you have worked for something, having earned what you have. You feel like you have achieved something. It builds character, substance of person. Not some freeloading sniveling silver spoon **** whit.
> 
> ...


Can see where you are coming from with this. Tommy is a sound dude, i like him, but i agree with that you have said. My dad has money behind him, he's not MEGA rich but very comfortable. He offered to pay for mine and my partners house, i said no as i want the that fact that i can hold my head high and say i paid for this house.

Touch wood its not for a long time yet, but when he goes i could live a cushy life along with my mom, but i wont. He didnt work all his life just so i can live and easy life.

Ive always worked, thats how ive been bought up. Ive been out of work for 3 months since the day i started working at 16, im now 32, when i was out of work my dad didnt give me a penny, apart from what i needed. When i asked why he said, if i give you money to go out etc, you'll have no drive to get another job. My mates were going out and i wasnt, so guess what i got another job


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

never voted in my life so i cant complain about fck all :thumbup1:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> Tommy, fact remains if you had no family wealth to pi55 away you would be working like everyone else.


But the fact remains - I do. So thats too bad. I'm not going to condemn myself for my situation.

Why would I sit and think about an imaginary scenario that I'm not in? Because of my situation I have time to see the world how it is. All my friends work, all my friends do the same things "you" do. I just don't have to, so I don't. No need to be mad about it. But my friends opened their minds and they understand my view, however they say its not realistic which right now, they're right, it's not.

When you're mind controlled by the media and "leaders" of course its not possible, but it'll eventually change, maybe it won't be in my life time, but god, it'll be great when it does happen. It can only be sustained for so long how it is.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> But the fact remains - I do. So thats too bad. I'm not going to condemn myself for my situation.
> 
> Why would I sit and think about an imaginary scenario that I'm not in? Because of my situation I have time to see the world how it is. All my friends work, all my friends do the same things "you" do. I just don't have to, so I don't. No need to be mad about it. But my friends opened their minds and they understand my view, however they say its not realistic which right now, they're right, it's not.
> 
> When you're mind controlled by the media and "leaders" of course its not possible, but it'll eventually change, maybe it won't be in my life time, but god, it'll be great when it does happen. It can only be sustained for so long how it is.


Take this quiz tommy

Who said it? Russell Brand or Leicester's David Icke | Leicester Mercury


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> *But the fact remains - I do*. So thats too bad. I'm not going to condemn myself for my situation.
> 
> Why would I sit and think about an imaginary scenario that I'm not in? Because of my situation I have time to see the world how it is. All my friends work, all my friends do the same things "you" do. I just don't have to, so I don't. No need to be mad about it. But my friends opened their minds and they understand my view, however they say its not realistic which right now, they're right, it's not.
> 
> When you're mind controlled by the media and "leaders" of course its not possible, but it'll eventually change, maybe it won't be in my life time, but god, it'll be great when it does happen. It can only be sustained for so long how it is.


You cant pay a mortgage and bills telling people its OK to eat BigMacs


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> they shouldnt be paid at all according to you, you want to get rid of this fake paper money
> 
> They would work 14 hours a day for the love of the job.


You're throwing different ideas and posts into the same pot, there is no one whole solution as it currently stands.

Yes, I hate money, I think its stupid - I think it changes the *majority* of people for the worse.

A nurses job, a doctors job any healthcare job is obviously a required thing, whoever or wherever you are.

I also have to accept that money will probably be here for a long time (forever? Maybe not, you or I cannot say). But money can be used in a much more productive, better way, for EVERYONE on earth, and that is that.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> Take this quiz tommy
> 
> Who said it? Russell Brand or Leicester's David Icke | Leicester Mercury


I don't want to take a quiz, sorry. I am in control of my own thought processes and ideas.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> You cant pay a mortgage and bills telling people its OK to eat BigMacs


That's it, keep ignoring the big picture, all you've ever done, all you will ever continue to do.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Can see where you are coming from with this. Tommy is a sound dude, i like him, but i agree with that you have said. My dad has money behind him, he's not MEGA rich but very comfortable. He offered to pay for mine and my partners house, i said no as i want the that fact that i can hold my head high and say i paid for this house.
> 
> Touch wood its not for a long time yet, but when he goes i could live a cushy life along with my mom, but i wont. He didnt work all his life just so i can live and easy life.
> 
> Ive always worked, thats how ive been bought up. Ive been out of work for 3 months since the day i started working at 16, im now 32, when i was out of work my dad didnt give me a penny, apart from what i needed. When i asked why he said, if i give you money to go out etc, you'll have no drive to get another job. My mates were going out and i wasnt, so guess what i got another job


Tbf if someone offered to pay my mortgage I wouldn't batter an eyelid. I'd still work to pay for everything else but wow imagine not having a mortgage, I'm not to proud to say no to something like that lol

I have however worked for everything in my life, never been given anything apart from £5000 towards our wedding. I am quite proud of what I own and the life I've led so far


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Where do you live for house prices to be that much?


Cheshire mate, a 3 bed terrace with feck all garden can be around half a million :gun_bandana: part of Cheshire is like southern prices really... then the further you head towards stoke or Manchester you get a lot more for your money!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Cheshire mate, a 3 bed terrace with feck all garden can be around half a million :gun_bandana: part of Cheshire is like southern prices really... then the further you head towards stoke or Manchester you get a lot more for your money!


Yeah some places are ridiculous. I live just on the outskirts of London 3 bed are between 3-400000. Glad I'm already on the ladder lol


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Tbf if someone offered to pay my mortgage I wouldn't batter an eyelid. I'd still work to pay for everything else but wow imagine not having a mortgage, I'm not to proud to say no to something like that lol
> 
> I have however worked for everything in my life, never been given anything apart from £5000 towards our wedding. I am quite proud of what I own and the life I've led so far


My other half was dead set against the idea too  He's given us money tho to buy some things


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

It will be the same as every year surely?

:- Someone will get voted in

:- Public hates them

:- Public blames them

:- Public fails to notice all the above is their fault

Rinse and repeat.

At least that's what looks like is happening to me...Everybody is slagging off Cameron on Facebook...Well someone must have liked him as he got the majority vote once upon a time lol

And if you are saying 'Well we didn't get what we voted for' then it's about time you realised this happens every year and begin questioning why? Instead of flocking to the polls like sheep every term.

--

I would only cast my first ever vote for Boris Johnson, and no one else...Great supine protoplasmic invertebrate jellies!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Nope. I just don't want to get married or have children.


How can you know that? What happens if you meet the women / man you love?

So in your life you really don't want to contribute to society? Ie: No Job - pay no tax, no kids etc...


----------



## GreatPretender (Oct 17, 2012)

I think the way to solve our problems is to argue on a bodybuilding forum........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

A1243R said:


> How can you know that? What happens if you meet the women / man you love?
> 
> So in your life you really don't want to contribute to society? Ie: No Job - pay no tax, no kids etc...


I don't really knnow how to reply to this.

I do contribute to society. I know I don't want children. My current girlfriend knows this, and I've told her if she wants children she'll have to be with someone else.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Wanna know the honest truth? Keep who you vote for to yourself and don't preach upon others cus you think it's right! Politics is like religion, im an athiest but that doesn't mean everyone is and I wouldn't force it upon anyone else either same as which party I choose. It's moronic thinking we all se things the same Becuase we don't.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> Take this quiz tommy
> 
> Who said it? Russell Brand or Leicester's David Icke | Leicester Mercury


tommy bananas if the Russell Brand of UKM.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> You're throwing different ideas and posts into the same pot, there is no one whole solution as it currently stands.
> 
> Yes, I hate money, I think its stupid - I think it changes the *majority* of people for the worse.
> 
> ...


Money is a medium of exchange, it will always be a requirement, no getting away from that.

It started with tally sticks.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I don't really knnow how to reply to this.
> 
> I do contribute to society. I know I don't want children. My current girlfriend knows this, and I've told her if she wants children she'll have to be with someone else.


Have you had the snip?

If not why not?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> Money is a medium of exchange, it will always be a requirement, no getting away from that.
> 
> It started with tally sticks.


Money is evil, money has been brought into a system in which it controls everything. Just because it has "always been a requirement" does not mean it always will. That is ignorant and very short sighted.



banzi said:


> Have you had the snip?
> 
> If not why not?


No.

Because I don't want children. I don't need a reason, it's just not for me.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

banzi said:


> Have you had the snip?
> 
> If not why not?


Girlfriend = Paying clients.... Tommys a rent boy FFS


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

GreatPretender said:


> I think the way to solve our problems is to argue on a bodybuilding forum........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


No it's fvcking not :lol:


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

GPRIM said:


> Life is a sales job. Its all about networking and selling yourself and family etc etc. Has been like that for a long time. Right or wrong its how it is.
> 
> In terms of benefits
> 
> ...


i hear what your saying, and sadly there are lazy cvnts like your brother out there milking the system,but there seems to be no common sense used in assessing people with disabilities

also there seems to be no common sense used in assessing benifit sanctions...

for example.....

a woman got sent on a 5 day back to work course by her local job center,when she starts the 5 day course,she tells the guy running the course, that she has to sign on at the job centre on the Thursday,the guy says if you leave the course to sign on i will have to put you forward for a benifit sanction,this is a job center course your on,so your benifits will be ok..

she ends up getting no benifits and a letter telling her she's been sanctioned for not signing on..

she went to her signing person at the job centre, and explained she was on a job center course,and gave the course guys name and phone number for her signing officer to confirm...

they said it was out of their hands,so she would have to appeal the decision....

in the 5 weeks it took for her to go through the appeal,she had to use food banks for her self and young son,she then relised she had no electric or gas to heat the food bank food...

so her and her son had to eat the tinned food cold,anything that required cooking was of no use to them...

she won her appeal,got her money back dated,but her son and her had to live like they did for 5 weeks

no fvcking common sense is being used when it comes to benifits,it's all generalization and money saving at any cost...

all the time demonizing folk down on their luck or with disabilities

but because there are people like your brother they can show as examples,then they keep getting to treat genuine people like sh1t

cheers shaun


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Money is evil, money has been brought into a system in which it controls everything. Just because it has "always been a requirement" does not mean it always will. That is ignorant and very short sighted.
> 
> No.
> 
> Because I don't want children. I don't need a reason, it's just not for me.


Amazing, I suppose you have no substitute for money that would work?

Contraception?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> Amazing, I suppose you have no substitute for money that would work?
> 
> Contraception?


You're right. I have no substitute for money that would work. Does that mean there is no alternative, because I don't have one? I know you'll harp on about "if what we have now doesn't work how can you complain if you have no alternative" heard it all before.

What we have now could potentially work, if people weren't so fvcking broken.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I am in control of my own thought processes and ideas.


and that is why i luff's you :wub:

cheers shaun  :blush:


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

the wee man said:


> i hear what your saying, and sadly there are lazy cvnts like your brother out there milking the system,but there seems to be no common sense used in assessing people with disabilities
> 
> also there seems to be no common sense used in assessing benifit sanctions...
> 
> ...


Things like this do need sorting. Left hand - Right hand springs to mind. Bureaucracy at its worst. I also think it takes to long for a claim to be assessed. Some people find jobs and get paid quicker than it takes for the money/benefits to come through. When its needed you don't have it. It needs to be a more open system both ways to stop it being abused.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> You're right. I have no substitute for money that would work. Does that mean there is no alternative, because I don't have one? I know you'll harp on about "if what we have now doesn't work how can you complain if you have no alternative" heard it all before.
> 
> What we have now could potentially work, if people weren't so fvcking broken.


You sound just like him



and the contraception?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> You sound just like him
> 
> View attachment 171316
> 
> ...


I don't agree with Russell Brand to vote Labour, so 

What about contraception?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Money is evil, money has been brought into a system in which it controls everything. Just because it has "always been a requirement" does not mean it always will. That is ignorant and very short sighted.
> 
> No.
> 
> Because I don't want children. I don't need a reason, it's just not for me.


No dude, money is not evil. The LOVE of money is the root of all evil


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Pinky said:


> No dude, money is not evil. The LOVE of money is the root of all evil


And we are conditioned to love money, whatever its six and two threes. Same sh1t.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I don't agree with Russell Brand to vote Labour, so
> 
> What about contraception?


You wont have a snip, so what contraception do you use?


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Id rather have money and pay for something I want/need than find/do something to offer the other person that they want need.

Star Trek is the answer. Replicators.

I'm not sure how Society would interact if we didn't have to pay/worry about Food/ Shelter water etc.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> *And we are conditioned to love money*, whatever its six and two threes. Same sh1t.


Youre not.

So you say, although its easy when you have plenty.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> You wont have a snip, so what contraception do you use?


Would you like to know what socks I'm wearing, and what type of toilet roll I use?

What is wrong with you? lol.

I've told you enough about my life, what do you care what contraception I use? Going to make up another sick stupid retarded reason as to why that makes me some kind of poor human being who won't help others somehow?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> Youre not.
> 
> So you say, although its easy when you have plenty.


I don't want more though; now tell that to the corporations and bankers destroying lives


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

This is getting weird lol


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

GPRIM said:


> Things like this do need sorting. Left hand - Right hand springs to mind. Bureaucracy at its worst. I also think it takes to long for a claim to be assessed. Some people find jobs and get paid quicker than it takes for the money/benefits to come through. When its needed you don't have it. It needs to be a more open system both ways to stop it being abused.


i agree mate...

the system needs to be fair and common sense used

the government on the other hand....

feels the need to demonize anyone who genuinely needs help from the benifits system

so they can get on with their own agenda...

fvcking the poor,while patting the rich on the back and helping them further

the UK must be the laughing stock of the rest of the world..

there's NOTHING great about great Britain mate

it's a corrupt compassion less sh1thole

independence for Scotland before it's too late,gives me some hope, of my grand children, or they're grand children,being brought up in a fair and just Country

cheers shaun


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I don't really knnow how to reply to this.
> 
> I do contribute to society. I know I don't want children. My current girlfriend knows this, and I've told her if she wants children she'll have to be with someone else.


I'm not out to dig you mate, I do think you have very closed views for someone who is very week educated (I'm sure you said early you spend a lot of time researching ie educating) I don't think at 25 you can say you don't want kids.

Ps - I do like how you said you didn't know how to answer to my question because you normally come across as a know it all :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> And we are conditioned to love money, whatever its six and two threes. Same sh1t.


Thus is true, but money cant by you the most important thing in life and IMO thats your health


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

the wee man said:


> i agree mate...
> 
> the system needs to be fair and common sense used
> 
> ...


I'll fight for Scotland and your grandchildren!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

A1243R said:


> I'm not out to dig you mate, I do think you have very closed views for someone who is very week educated (I'm sure you said early you spend a lot of time researching ie educating) I don't think at 25 you can say you don't want kids.
> 
> Ps - I do like how you said you didn't know how to answer to my question because you normally come across as a know it all :lol: :thumb:


I can say at 25 I don't want kids, because I don't, lol. If I was to have kids, it would be because I'm conditioned to think I'm supposed to have kids, when infact they are not my thoughts its what "people do".


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Pinky said:


> No dude, money is not evil. The LOVE of money is the root of all evil


imo GREED is the root of all evil pal

cheers shaun


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

the wee man said:


> i agree mate...
> 
> the system needs to be fair and common sense used
> 
> ...


Now that oil has been found under Gatwick you might get your wish for an Independent Scotland. Cynical I know


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Thus is true, but money cant by you the most important thing in life and IMO thats your health


Yet working stressful hours, 5-6 days a week, doing crappy jobs - destroys our health. What do people do to deal with this? Drink? Smoke? Get hardly any sleep?

Stress is a killer, alcohol is a killer, tobacco is a killer - the system is designed to fvck you all and its doing a damn good job 

This is reality, I don't care if you agree or not - *That is how it is* - when you accept it, you can be free from it all and move toward a better future for yourself, your friends, your family, your future children if you choose to have them.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> I'm not out to dig you mate, I do think you have very closed views for someone who is very week educated (I'm sure you said early you spend a lot of time researching ie educating) I don't think at 25 you can say you don't want kids.
> 
> Ps - I do like how you said you didn't know how to answer to my question because you normally come across as a know it all :lol: :thumb:


This is very true. I always said I'd never marry until I met my wife. Things change and so does ones outlook on life

One thing is for sure, there's nothing that makes me smile more than my kids. To see them happy makes me happy and some of the things they come out with at a young age are priceless


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I'll fight for Scotland and your grandchildren!


thank you pal :wub:

imo Mr Banzi is taking an unhealthy interest in your reproductive life.....

watch what your doing and be careful Mr Bananas :wink:

cheers shaun


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Yet working stressful hours, 5-6 days a week, doing crappy jobs - destroys our health. What do people do to deal with this? Drink? Smoke? Get hardly any sleep?
> 
> Stress is a killer, alcohol is a killer, tobacco is a killer - the system is designed to fvck you all and its doing a damn good job
> 
> This is reality, I don't care if you agree or not - *That is how it is* - when you accept it, you can be free from it all and move toward a better future for yourself, your friends, your family, your future children if you choose to have them.


What's that film about the guy that believes he needs no money so goes to live with nature only to die at the end because he ate the wrong berries. Shvt film btw lol


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> What's that film about the guy that believes he needs no money so goes to live with nature only to die at the end because he ate the wrong berries. Shvt film btw lol


Into the Wild? Maybe.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Into the Wild? Maybe.


That's the one ;-)

We need money to survive whether we like it or not that's the world we live in.

How much and the lifestyle we lead is down to the individual but money is needed


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

GPRIM said:


> Now that oil has been found under Gatwick you might get your wish for an Independent Scotland. Cynical I know


being honest Scottish oil,is really Shetland oil....

it's the Shetlander's who's been getting robbed since the seventies,the poor cvnts

fracking is my greatest fear for my country...

at least they've held off for another 2 years,as our people are kicking up fvck about it...

and so we should,it's a sh1tty process,that will pollute our small country,if it goes ahead,and it would take a very very long time to put it right,if that's even possible ?

cheers shaun


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> That's the one ;-)
> 
> We need money to survive whether we like it or not that's the world we live in.
> 
> How much and the lifestyle we lead is down to the individual but money is needed


Thats the world we live in *right now* - anything can change.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Thats the world we live in *right now* - anything can change.


The world would be no more if it ever did. Can you imagine if everyone was equal. Nice thought but would never work


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> The world would be no more if it ever did. Can you imagine if everyone was equal. Nice thought but would never work


How do you know? Anything is possible imo. Besides, a majority living that way is all that matters - then the psychopaths can continue blowing each other up and then they'll end up dying out.

People misinterpret what I'm saying anyway, money, jobs etc can all be apart of the new "plan" - but its what we do with the money and how we choose to treat others, and bringing people together on a better level of equality which will change things.


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

Mmmm.....nice cuppa tea.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> The world would be no more if it ever did. Can you imagine if everyone was equal. Nice thought but would never work


Everyone being equal is shlte, look at communism? Does that ever work? Nah


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Everyone being equal is shlte, look at communism? Does that ever work? Nah


It isn't about complete equality...

It's about

Rich-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Poor

Closing that gap some so everyone has a fair standard of living 

Did you know we MURDER innocent people in different countries to improve the quality of rich peoples lives here? 

Of course you know that, and under what god damn fvcking circumstance is that right?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Yet working stressful hours, 5-6 days a week, doing crappy jobs - destroys our health. What do people do to deal with this? Drink? Smoke? Get hardly any sleep?
> 
> Stress is a killer, alcohol is a killer, tobacco is a killer - the system is designed to fvck you all and its doing a damn good job
> 
> This is reality, I don't care if you agree or not - *That is how it is* - when you accept it, you can be free from it all and move toward a better future for yourself, your friends, your family, your future children if you choose to have them.


I dont smoke, i dont drink. Im in the job i am because i didnt do fcuk all with my life and try to better myself, this is no fault but my own.

So ok then i take on your attitude? how can anyone be free from all this, everyone doesnt have the oppertunity to live on grandads/dads money like some. Im in a 9 till 5 job at the min, how do i become free of all this?

I think your a sound dude, luv ya to bits, i dont agree with what Banzi says alot of the time, but i agree when he said you dont know whats it like, you aint got a clue about normal life. The life you lead is a rare one. Yes some jobs are sole destroying and make you stressed but your life is your responsibilty, what you do with it is your and only yours choice, you cant blame anyone but yourself if your life doesnt turn out how you wanted it to. I chose not to smoke or drink because i like my lungs and liver, its got fk all to do with stress. ive been stressed and depressed, i didnt turn to drink or drugs, again. I know everyone is different, but people need to take responsibilty for their own sh1t and stop blaming others.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

kuju said:


> Yep - you're right. THat's exactly what i'll say.
> 
> Consider this....if people all had good solid secure jobs, with a decent wage that was affordable to live on and maybe a bit extra....how bothered would they be about immigrants taking jobs? Or benefit claimants? I'm guessing not that bothered..
> 
> ...


You're moaning about the conservatives austerity measures and that they put us in bigger debt in the same post, hows that work?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Pinky said:


> I dont smoke, i dont drink. Im in the job i am because i didnt do fcuk all with my life and try to better myself, this is no fault but my own.
> 
> So ok then i take on your attitude? how can anyone be free from all this, everyone doesnt have the oppertunity to live on grandads/dads money like some. Im in a 9 till 5 job at the min, how do i become free of all this?
> 
> I think your a sound dude, luv ya to bits, i dont agree with what Banzi says alot of the time, but i agree when he said you dont know whats it like, you aint got a clue. Yes some jobs are sole destroying and make you stressed but your life is your responsibilty, what you do with it is your and only yours choice, you cant blame anyone but yourself if your life doesnt turn out how you wanted it to. I chose not to smoke or drink because i like my lungs and liver, its got fk all to do with stress. ive been stressed and depressed, i didnt turn to drink or drugs, again. I know everyone is different, but people need to take responsibilty for their own sh1t and stop blaming others.


I never said you did smoke or drink - this isn't about *you*.

How do you become free of this? You stop supporting a system that is fvcking humanity. You help people who need help, you make people aware of the same thing I'm telling you right now. You stop supporting war criminals. Together we can ALL make better lives for each other, all this ridiculous system is doing is creating a bigger divide and the illusion of separation.

People take drugs and drink because they're afraid, they don't know what else to do, theey get addicted to the escape. People have weaknesses, and in our society we prey on the weak, rather than help them - because keeping everyone down is how the rich stay rich


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Everyone being equal is shlte, look at communism? Does that ever work? Nah





TommyBananas said:


> It isn't about complete equality...
> 
> It's about
> 
> ...


People choose there own path in life. I don't think the gap should be made smaller. If you want something go out and get it


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> People choose there own path in life. I don't think the gap should be made smaller. If you want something go out and get it


Do you not want to be a millionaire? I know you do, based off this conversation we've had today, you'd love that.

Go get it.

oH and you missed my point? We MURDER innocent people for our own benefit is that ok? (well, more the rich peoples benefit)


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

dann19900 said:


> You're moaning about the conservatives austerity measures and that they put us in bigger debt in the same post, hows that work?


I'm not sure I get the question to be honest........the austerity measures have not created economic growth, not even close. The only point where we started to see growth was where they backed off the austerity stuff....but that's slowed again as they go back to it. Their plans for the future will be equally disastrous. And...whilst they've been steadily robbing the people at the bottom end of the food chain..and simultaneously blaming them for societies woes...they have created a national debt that far FAR exceeds anything Labour managed.

Both valid points I'd say - i'm not sure I understand the confusion........


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Do you not want to be a millionaire? I know you do, based off this conversation we've had today, you'd love that.
> 
> Go get it.
> 
> oH and you missed my point? We MURDER innocent people for our own benefit is that ok? (well, more the rich peoples benefit)


Of course I'd like to be a millionaire but I doubt I ever will be because I haven't educated myself well enough

Do I do ok though? Yes better than the average man id say

As I said people choose there own paths. Don't feel the world owes you anything because it doesn't


----------



## colarado red (Apr 10, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Labor if anyone purely for the minimum wage increase


That won't happen, they say what people want to here. They say they want a living wage by the end of parliament they will have the private sector jobs finished by then.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Of course I'd like to be a millionaire but I doubt I ever will be because I haven't educated myself well enough
> 
> Do I do ok though? Yes better than the average man id say
> 
> As I said people choose there own paths. Don't feel the world owes you anything because it doesn't


Plenty of people who don't have an education became millionaires.

If you want it bad enough you can go get it you said?

So you said you'd like to be... so?...


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Plenty of people who don't have an education became millionaires.
> 
> If you want it bad enough you can go get it you said?
> 
> So you said you'd like to be... so?...


Come on mate I'm not banzi lol, not up for a silly argument just saying, I would like to be one but don't think I have it in me, if I did I would of been by now. I'm happy with my life as it is although a few extra ££££££ would be nice. Above average will have to do


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

kuju said:


> I'm not sure I get the question to be honest........the austerity measures have not created economic growth, not even close. The only point where we started to see growth was where they backed off the austerity stuff....but that's slowed again as they go back to it. Their plans for the future will be equally disastrous. And...whilst they've been steadily robbing the people at the bottom end of the food chain..and simultaneously blaming them for societies woes...they have created a national debt that far FAR exceeds anything Labour managed.
> 
> Both valid points I'd say - i'm not sure I understand the confusion........


well you seem to not like austerity so obviously the debt will go up lol.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

What is this invisible sorcery?!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

> Whats average?


dont really know but id say I'm a little above it. Have a family, not a bad motor, nice house and go on a couple of hols a year.

My wages are above average if that counts lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

> Ok so whats average ??
> 
> £26.500 per year?


National average maybe but it's irrelevant, depends where you live


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

wow 18 pages this is epic


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> wow 18 pages this is epic


you proud of this achievement?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

> So your above average but don't know what it is...... National average? local average....?
> 
> the national average is supposed to be 26.500 so which is it?


Well I pvss on 26k if that answers your question

I don't know what your getting at

Do I own an above average house? Yes

Do I drive an above average car? Yes

Do I earn more than the average man? Yes

Do I go on nice holidays? Yes

Am I rich? No far from it

IMO I'm above average. To you maybe not


----------



## colarado red (Apr 10, 2014)

kuju said:


> I'm not sure I get the question to be honest........the austerity measures have not created economic growth, not even close. The only point where we started to see growth was where they backed off the austerity stuff....but that's slowed again as they go back to it. Their plans for the future will be equally disastrous. And...whilst they've been steadily robbing the people at the bottom end of the food chain..and simultaneously blaming them for societies woes...they have created a national debt that far FAR exceeds anything Labour managed.
> 
> Both valid points I'd say - i'm not sure I understand the confusion........


Our generation wouldn't know what austerity was, and we certainly haven't been living austerity for the last 5 years that's for sure


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Youve got to love polititcs and peoples short memories.

90% of people saying they want the tories out said the same thing about labour 5 years ago and if they get their wish theyll say the exact same thing in 5 years time about labour again.

For me i voted Tories i dont mind saying it none of their cuts have effected me where as when labour took us to the brink of bankruptcy my trade nearly went out of exsistance i was working for a new comapny every 6 months.

I genuinly feel things are getting better iv noticed it in the increase in business we are doing year on year and if people didnt have the money to spend that wouldnt happen as what we do is not seen as essential.

so they want to cut the welfare budget well im sorry but thats a good thing there are way to many people reliant on the state for handouts.

The cold hard truth of the matter is that i would like them to go after big business for thier taxes but in reality these companies and individuals are wealth creators and if you chase them down they will just go some were else and take the jobs with them it doesnt take a genius to know that will happen.

And as has been said i dont see the effect of big multinationals doging tax what i do see is areas becoming sudo ghettos and young kids leaving school thinking popping out as many sprogs as they can is a viable career


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> It isn't about complete equality...
> 
> It's about
> 
> ...


Course I know, I'm sure you don't have an issue with them coming and blowing us up thought do you?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Well ive just voted for a cannabis leaf...


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

> Nothing in it.... I just wondered what your perception of average was.....lol


Average to me is what the "average" person my age where I live/went to school etc has


----------



## Amgis (May 6, 2015)

Just voted :clap: persuaded all my folks to vote green, that's four of us and my best friend who doesn't particularly do politics. Five! And talkng to a friend and his partner - they voted green too! seven!! That was a nice surprise.

Reasons for the latter two being greens plans to support abolition of the monarchy.


----------



## Amgis (May 6, 2015)

BettySwallocks said:


> Well ive just voted for a cannabis leaf...


 :rockon:


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

I still can't believe some people blame labour for a GLOBAL recession. Guess it was labours fault for Iceland's recession too..

Facts are, we are worse off now with the Tories. Their planned cuts are not going to help same as they didn't help before. People should really read up on the facts and figures before spouting rubbish about being better off now.

Is labour the best party? No, but it's realistically a two horse race and out of the two, labour is the better.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

the wee man said:


> being honest Scottish oil,is really Shetland oil....
> 
> it's the Shetlander's who's been getting robbed since the seventies,the poor cvnts
> 
> cheers shaun


Shaun,

Do you think that the Shetland, Orkney and Western Islands will vote for independence from Scotland?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Well I read the WHOLE thread but watched carefully the tommy posts...tommy a lot of what u say comes across as a little 'spiritual' do good and good comes back ten fold, do what u want in life that's what ur here for here find ur purpose in life etc..then u swerve and agree that ur family has wealth and ur fortunate etc and I agree people can and will ( sometimes without realizing it) get angry at their own position in life ..but then u say everyone should wake up and u are trying to raise this awareness but u don't want children...what better way to teach I would have thought if u really want to spread the message. I havnt mis read or misunderstood anything u say I GET IT.. And I'm very much awake. Just to clarify before I go on 

It's almost like u keep peaking and trophing with ur views .. A lot of what u say is not a tangible goal for the majority is it?? C'mon. NOw be realistic u are sitting on a cosy little set up able to live in the 'present moment' but ur only able to do this because u dont have the stresses the majority live with and this is what has been the problem with politicians they too sit nicely on wealth, paid huge amounts, no worries about bills, avoid tax, have no understanding of everyday lives of people who struggle to make ends meet...so it does seem ironic that on the one hand u are the great helper wanting life to be a wonderful thing would perhaps bring back the barter system and have communities come together again living off the land and at the same time shooting the nasty government and corporate companies and yet ...ur life appears similar to theirs. :confused1:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Well I read the WHOLE thread but watched carefully the tommy posts...tommy a lot of what u say comes across as a little 'spiritual' do good and good comes back ten fold, do what u want in life that's what ur here for here find ur purpose in life etc..then u swerve and agree that ur family has wealth and ur fortunate etc and I agree people can and will ( sometimes without realizing it) get angry at their own position in life ..but then u say everyone should wake up and u are trying to raise this awareness but u don't want children...what better way to teach I would have thought if u really want to spread the message. I havnt mis read or misunderstood anything u say I GET IT.. And I'm very much awake. Just to clarify before I go on
> 
> It's almost like u keep peaking and trophing with ur views .. A lot of what u say is not a tangible goal for the majority is it?? C'mon. NOw be realistic u are sitting on a cosy little set up able to live in the 'present moment' but ur only able to do this because u dont have the stresses the majority live with and this is what has been the problem with politicians they too sit nicely on wealth, paid huge amounts, no worries about bills, avoid tax, have no understanding of everyday lives of people who struggle to make ends meet...so it does seem ironic that on the one hand u are the great helper wanting life to be a wonderful thing would perhaps bring back the barter system and have communities come together again living off the land and at the same time shooting the nasty government and corporate companies and yet ...ur life appears similar to theirs. :confused1:


My life isn't similar to theirs, I'm not that wealthy, I don't start illegal wars, I don't want to be richer, I want to help the not so fortunate people - and as I said like 50x, I'm aware i'm fortunate, it's not like I say otherwise.

But I'm still entitled to an opinion, what do you want me to do? Give away everything I have so I have nothing? Thats the same as when people say "If Russell Brand believes in xxxx so much, why doesn't he give all his money away" - That solves nothing.

Having a comfortable life has ALLOWED me to think the way I do because I'm not distracted, I'm not stressed (for the most part  ) and so on.

I want people to feel what I feel, to enjoy their LIVES not to be a slave. So if people can come together, that can happen, for sure.

I don't think you can compare me to someone who works in the government


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> My life isn't similar to theirs, I'm not that wealthy, I don't start illegal wars, I don't want to be richer, I want to help the not so fortunate people - and as I said like 50x, I'm aware i'm fortunate, it's not like I say otherwise.
> 
> But I'm still entitled to an opinion, what do you want me to do? Give away everything I have so I have nothing? Thats the same as when people say "If Russell Brand believes in xxxx so much, why doesn't he give all his money away" - That solves nothing.
> 
> ...


It's still contradictory ..u say u think like this because of the lifestyle u had/ have it's allowed it. Then u want people to think like u do....how would they when they havnt been allowed that quiet that stress and so....I'm merely saying ur batting against a hard wind simply because of the way u express it.

Of course I can compare u to that...ur getting the same reaction from the UKM masses lol

I don't think u should give it all away no...but I'm making the point ur trying tell people they can do what u do when u had a head start..it's not impossible but it's not going to be as easy as it was for u.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> It's still contradictory ..u say u think like this because of the lifestyle u had/ have it's allowed it. Then u want people to think like u do....how would they when they havnt been allowed that quiet that stress and so....I'm merely saying ur batting against a hard wind simply because of the way u express it.
> 
> Of course I can compare u to that...ur getting the same reaction from the UKM masses lol
> 
> I don't think u should give it all away no...but I'm making the point ur trying tell people they can do what u do when u had a head start..it's not impossible but it's not going to be as easy as it was for u.


Well *some* people have, I'm just one who hasn't had to work etc.

I never said it would be easy, you've misinterpreted everything I've said I think.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

I voted for UKIP because I'm not a traitor, fraudster or pedophile


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

zasker said:


> you proud of this achievement?


Yes actually


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

> Its not his to give away though is it, unless your farther has given you an allowance? This you could give away leaving you to live on your well earned 600 quid a year or £11.53 per week depending on how you look at it!
> 
> How can you have your own car, your own money if you don't work as such. Well other than your 600 notes per anum? Are these not hand outs from your parents?
> 
> ...


You've obviously not read the thread, you've had all day.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

> Ive read it from where I said I can't be @rsed
> 
> Anything before that I cant be @rsed.....  lol


Well, enjoy this, because this is the human race and where its going my friend;


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Well I read the WHOLE thread but watched carefully the tommy posts...tommy a lot of what u say comes across as a little 'spiritual' do good and good comes back ten fold, do what u want in life that's what ur here for here find ur purpose in life etc..then u swerve and agree that ur family has wealth and ur fortunate etc and I agree people can and will ( sometimes without realizing it) get angry at their own position in life ..but then u say everyone should wake up and u are trying to raise this awareness but u don't want children...what better way to teach I would have thought if u really want to spread the message. I havnt mis read or misunderstood anything u say I GET IT.. And I'm very much awake. Just to clarify before I go on
> 
> It's almost like u keep peaking and trophing with ur views .. A lot of what u say is not a tangible goal for the majority is it?? C'mon. NOw be realistic u are sitting on a cosy little set up able to live in the 'present moment' but ur only able to do this because u dont have the stresses the majority live with and this is what has been the problem with politicians they too sit nicely on wealth, paid huge amounts, no worries about bills, avoid tax, have no understanding of everyday lives of people who struggle to make ends meet...so it does seem ironic that on the one hand u are the great helper wanting life to be a wonderful thing would perhaps bring back the barter system and have communities come together again living off the land and at the same time shooting the nasty government and corporate companies and yet ...ur life appears similar to theirs. :confused1:


Exactly hun  this is pretty much what i said.

I believe if someone worked there way up fromthe ground then they would have the right to speak like Tommy does, but to have not lived like the average working man is a bit bad for him to say what he is. Hes a lovely lad, but kid ay got a clue about life imo.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

> Are you on LSD young 'n


Nope, I'm just not stupid, disillusioned, and brainwashed.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Exit polls put Torys well ahead of Labour. May have been different if they'd chosen the right brother to lead the party.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Exactly hun  this is pretty much what i said.
> 
> I believe if someone worked there way up fromthe ground then they would have the right to speak like Tommy does, but to have not lived like the average working man is a bit bad for him to say what he is. Hes a lovely lad, but kid ay got a clue about life imo.


Lol, there are thousands of people born into families much wealthier than mine and because of their parents success don't need to do a thing. You won't get it, and you've shown that through the thread, I mean, you voted Conseratives.. of all parties, lol.

You can't say someone doesn't have a 'clue' about life just because theey've not worked. I *see* the pain the average working man goes through, because they work so much, for so little.

Kuju showed you exactly *why* that is a terrible idea, and you ignored it.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Exit polls put Torys well ahead of Labour. May have been different if they'd chosen the right brother to lead the party.


Said this earlier. If it was t'other brother then maybe. Ed back shafted his own brother, do you really want a muppet like that running the country? Errrr no lol


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

> Well going off that clip someone is....! :whistling:


Yeah mate, I guess so. You clearly don't understand the message then, you probably watch Eastenders, Coronation Street and so on.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Pinky said:


> Said this earlier. If it was t'other brother then maybe. Ed back shafted his own brother, do you really want a muppet like that running the country? Errrr no lol


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> Yeah mate, I guess so. You clearly don't understand the message then, you probably watch Eastenders, Coronation Street and so on.


got to love the soaps


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Lol, there are thousands of people born into families much wealthier than mine and because of their parents success don't need to do a thing. You won't get it, and you've shown that through the thread, I mean, you voted Conseratives.. of all parties, lol.
> 
> You can't say someone doesn't have a 'clue' about life just because theey've not worked. I *see* the pain the average working man goes through, because they work so much, for so little.
> 
> Kuju showed you exactly *why* that is a terrible idea, and you ignored it.


No i completely get it but thats in your perfect world, it ain't never happening pal. As banzi said everyman wealth was earned of to backs of others. The money your dad has was made my the average working man paying their slavery wages to go on holidays.

I see people with cancer suffer everyday that doesn't mean i know what its like.

You've gotta live in their shoes for the true experience.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Wheyman said:


> got to love the soaps


Emmerdale FTW


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Pinky said:


> No i completely get it but thats in your perfect world, it ain't never happening pal. As banzi said everyman wealth was earned of to backs of others. The money your dad has was made my the average working man paying their slavery wages to go on holidays.
> 
> I see people with cancer suffer everyday that doesn't mean i know what its like.
> 
> You've gotta live in their shoes for the true experience.


You're comparing cancer to something like this? smh.

Then you gotta live in my shoes to see what the world really is like. I can just say that to you, right? Because if you could see it, you wouldn't unsee it.

My dad leaves for work between 6 and 7 am, and doesn't return home until 8-9pm most nights (if he isn't working away). My dad is a normal working man, he enjoys it for some reason, which I have zero problem with if people want to work.

As I said since the start, what I have a problem with is; people who work non-stop and still can't afford to live comfortably. You can sit there and say it doesn't happen; but it does.

I kind of hope Conservatives get in, so the country gets so fvcked up and I will love to hear what y'all have to say then.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> You're comparing cancer to something like this? smh.
> 
> Then you gotta live in my shoes to see what the world really is like. I can just say that to you, right? Because if you could see it, you wouldn't unsee it.
> 
> ...


Im not saying i don't agree dude. I see people struggle when they work 12 hours a day, this is why ive always said id happily give people on low wages extra money in a benefit to top their money up, but wouldn't support people who don't want to work. Its easy you saying you want to help people etc but what about people helping themselves?

Is your dad ok with you doing diddley with your life and spending is hard earned money while he works is as5 off every day. He may enjoy his job but that doesn't mean he doesn't work for what he gets. X

Also i used cancer as an example becuase im going thru my dads old paperwork from the hospital. I saw him suffer but that doesn't mean i know how feels or what it feels like.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

U



TommyBananas said:


> You're comparing cancer to something like this? smh.
> 
> Then you gotta live in my shoes to see what the world really is like. I can just say that to you, right? Because if you could see it, you wouldn't unsee it.
> 
> ...


How old are you mate? Do you not feel slightly guilty that your dad goes to work for 14 or 15 hours a day while by your own admission you do very little?

Do you have any ambition to make a life for yourself at some point? Or do you think your 'coaching' will set you up for the next 50 or so years?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Im not saying i don't agree dude. I see people struggle when they work 12 hours a day, this is why ive always said id happily give people on low wages extra money in a benefit to top their money up, but wouldn't support people who don't want to work. Its easy you saying you want to help people etc but what about people helping themselves?
> 
> Is your dad ok with you doing diddley with your life and spending is hard earned money while he works is as5 off every day. He may enjoy his job but that doesn't mean he doesn't work for what he gets. X
> 
> Also i used cancer as an example becuase im going thru my dads old paperwork from the hospital. I saw him suffer but that doesn't mean i know how feels or what it feels like.


My dad is fine with what I do, because he knows what I do - this forum doesn't. Just because I refuse to go work some sh1t job for some sh1t pay doesn't make me a "worthless doley bum" as people on here seem to think it does.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> U
> 
> How old are you mate? Do you not feel slightly guilty that your dad goes to work for 14 or 15 hours a day while by your own admission you do very little?
> 
> Do you have any ambition to make a life for yourself at some point? Or do you think your 'coaching' will set you up for the next 50 or so years?


I am 25, my life is great, very happy. I don't plan for any day except the present moment.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

> If I was your farther you would be contributing or you would be out on your jack. There's no such thing as a free ride in the real world.


You're not my father though, so fvck off.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Feels getting hurt ITT


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

> If I was your farther you would be contributing or you would be out on your jack. There's no such thing as a free ride in the real world.


Is this you?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

TommyBananas said:


> I am 25, my life is great, very happy. I don't plan for any day except the present moment.


Fair do's as long as your happy. What games did you play mate? I was **** hot at Goldeneye on the N64 back in the day, but I'm guessing there is no money in that!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> My dad is fine with what I do, because he knows what I do - this forum doesn't. Just because I refuse to go work some sh1t job for some sh1t pay doesn't make me a "worthless doley bum" as people on here seem to think it does.


Im not saying your a doley scrounger, ive never said that. I said everyone as a right not to work but when you say everyone who works etc are slaves, think your being a bit harsh. Yea times are tough, but the life you want for people will never happen. Its the sort of life we'd have if rapists, pedos and murderess didn't exist.

Im off to bed dude. Up early. Night night chewwy


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

We'll be waking up tomorrow still under a Tory government. In 2020, Boris Johnson will take over and we'll still be under a Tory government. I'll sleep well knowing I've done my bit to keep Labour out for another five years.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

IC1 said:


> We'll be waking up tomorrow still under a Tory government. In 2020, Boris Johnson will take over and we'll still be under a Tory government. I'll sleep well knowing I've done my bit to keep Labour out for another five years.


If the exit polls are to be trusted, it's amazing that the Torys will actually win more seats than they did 5 years ago. There is obviously a lot of people in the country who feel they haven't been doing a bad job


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Anything to keep SNP out


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Fair do's as long as your happy. What games did you play mate? I was **** hot at Goldeneye on the N64 back in the day, but I'm guessing there is no money in that!


Counter-Strike: Source ^_^


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

the wee man said:


> thank you pal :wub:
> 
> imo Mr Banzi is taking an unhealthy interest in your reproductive life.....
> 
> ...


Hes avoiding the question because he know where Im going with it, if you didnt want kids why not just have a snip and save himself the trouble of ever having one by mistake.

He could also save his girlfriend the trouble of mucking up her hormones with contraceptive pills.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Exit polls generally mean sweet FA. They've got it wrong before, I believe in 1992.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

B.I.G said:


> Exit polls generally mean sweet FA. They've got it wrong before, I believe in 1992.


Wouldn't say that mate. Don't think it will be bang on but I bet it's not miles off. Far more reliable than the daft opinion polls we've been bombarded with for the last 6 months.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Wouldn't say that mate. Don't think it will be bang on but I bet it's not miles off. Far more reliable than the daft opinion polls we've been bombarded with for the last 6 months.


Could be mate but supposed to be only 22k asked. Far more voted so who knows?

We'll know soon enough anyway :lol:


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

IC1 said:


> We'll be waking up tomorrow still under a Tory government. In 2020, Boris Johnson will take over and we'll still be under a Tory government. I'll sleep well knowing I've done my bit to keep Labour out for another five years.


Dave to lie about eu referendum and ukip/con coalition next time


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

B.I.G said:


> Could be mate but supposed to be only 22k asked. Far more voted so who knows?
> 
> We'll know soon enough anyway :lol:


I'll give it another hour then I'm off to bed! Can tell I'm getting old because I'm actually enjoying this BBC programme


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Armitage Shanks said:


> Shaun,
> 
> Do you think that the Shetland, Orkney and Western Islands will vote for independence from Scotland?


i honestly don't know,but if they do...

then imo they should get their independence, if that is how they vote

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

banzi said:


> Hes avoiding the question because he know where Im going with it, if you didnt want kids why not just have a snip and save himself the trouble of ever having one by mistake.
> 
> He could also save his girlfriend the trouble of mucking up her hormones with contraceptive pills.


 being only 26 years old,doctors would most likely advise Tommy to wait until he's older,in case he has a change of heart

imo....

although at this point in his life Tommy does not want to have children,by him not having the snip,he's making sure he's ok, should he change his mind

people change, as do their views,so Tommy is keeping his options open...

that said,he may never have children and just not fancy getting his tubes snipped :crying:

who would have thought we'd be sitting having a conversation about the continuation of Mr Bananas bloodline,and his un-snipped testicles...

i love this forum 

cheers shaun


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Can't believe the idiots who still vote for Labour.

Labour sold our gold, got us into illegal wars, put us into massive debt, killed 10,000 disabled under ATOS and they started mass immigration which is currently crippling our front line services.

Is the nation brain damaged or what?


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

GCMAX said:


> Can't believe the idiots who still vote for Labour.
> 
> Labour sold our gold, got us into illegal wars, put us into massive debt, killed 10,000 disabled under ATOS and they started mass immigration which is currently crippling our front line services.
> 
> Is the nation brain damaged or what?


The same wars that almost everyone backed in the House of Commons?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

B.I.G said:


> The same wars that almost everyone backed in the House of Commons?


Yep, the Zionist puppets of the inner establishment all vote in line with Israeli and US policy despite public opinion but let's not forget war criminal Tony Blair, who conspired with Bush to invade Iraq over a lie of weapons of mass destruction. This was the beginning of a 15 year campaign which turned the Middle East upside down with sustained bombing and ground troop invasions leading to the deaths of hundreds of our own troops and hundreds of thousands of innocent men, women and children.

Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya - death, destruction, anarchy = democracy?


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm not saying I agree with the war but the Tories would of approved the same war to go ahead.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Lib dems have been utterly massacred lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Exactly hun  this is pretty much what i said.
> 
> I believe if someone worked there way up fromthe ground then they would have the right to speak like Tommy does, but to have not lived like the average working man is a bit bad for him to say what he is. Hes a lovely lad, but kid ay got a clue about life imo.


Lol..well I think the issue is people won't be able to relate to it..I don't think it matters if he has a fortune by default but it matters that ur trying to tell people it's easy if u want it...when Infact it really isn't. He's not a nice lad ..I can't stand the guy :lol:


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

GCMAX said:


> Can't believe the idiots who still vote for Labour.
> 
> Labour sold our gold, got us into illegal wars, put us into massive debt, killed 10,000 disabled under ATOS and they started mass immigration which is currently crippling our front line services.
> 
> Is the nation brain damaged or what?


The same wars the conservatives wanted us to go into - they would have done exactly teh same....

The debt is currently several times what it was under labour but thanks to the austerity measures economic growth is substantially poorer. So in other words...we're in more debt and we're also doing worse in terms of dealing with the fallout of that debt. Austerity has been proven to be a complete clusterfvck of an idea and has left us financially FAR worse off than we were under Labour.

Labour did indeed bring in the welfare capability assessment...however they're not responsible for 10,000 dead disabled people (seriously - are you getting your facts from a cereal packet??). The conservatives took the WCA and ran with it - re-assessing over 2 million people previously found to be suitable for Incapacity benefit. That process cost us over half a BILLION pounds over the next five years and it has barely come close to saving us that much - in other words....they re-did it, they expanded teh scope of it, MORE people were assessed as fit for work (and in fact almost all deaths of people previously found fit for work have happened under the new, conservative, rules) and the law has been changed to make it even harder to get any benefit for you know...being paraplegic for instance.

They haven't "started mass immigration" ffs.......we are a nation that has ALWAYS had immigration on a large scale. The earliest people to settle this country were from eastern europe ffs.

And the reason our front lien services are crippled is because of the MASSIVE program of cuts undertaken by the conservative government; with more planned. If they do everything they say they're going to do there will literally be thousands, if not hundreds of thousands of redundancies in teh next two years.

The nation may well be brain damaged..........but only by buying into teh media driven stuff you're repeating here; apparently without bothering to check a single fact.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Tory through and through- i think David cameron is on it....and he is hot.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Ed millipedes face is far too punchable and smarmy. An incredibly dislike-able fellow


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

laurie g said:


> Ed millipedes face is far too punchable and smarmy. An incredibly dislike-able fellow


Absolutely - but that's not much a basis for choosing a prime minister to be fair........


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

kuju said:


> Absolutely - but that's not much a basis for choosing a prime minister to be fair........


Thus is very true, but he backshafted his brother, do i want a person who does that to his own family running my country, do i fk.

Like someone else said, i can only go from what has and what hasnt affected me, what Cam has done regarding the cuts hasnt had any impact on me what so ever, so until they do then i cant say. People should vote for what effects them most, and which party offered what will benefit them most  If Ed's brother had been in labour then maybe, maybe i would have considered voting for them, but Ed not a chance


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

kuju said:


> Absolutely - but that's not much a basis for choosing a prime minister to be fair........


It's not the only basis, but it's a factor.

He looks like a joke and doesn't come across well in public speaking scenarios, we need the other world leaders to take our leader seriously, David Milliband has a much more professional air about him.

We constantly get told by our boss that it's all about perception and delivery.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Smitch said:


> It's not the only basis, but it's a factor.
> 
> He looks like a joke and doesn't come across well in public speaking scenarios, we need the other world leaders to take our leader seriously, David Milliband has a much more professional air about him.
> 
> We constantly get told by our boss that it's all about perception and delivery.


Ive always said i just couldnt imagine him being in a meeting with say obama or putin and them being able to take him seriously, i imagine they would be like "naaaah cmon wheres the real prime minister" he just looks a joke like you said, saw him in kings cross when i was coming back from london the other week and he had an air of childish about him if you get me dunno why.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

AlexB18 said:


> Ive always said i just couldnt imagine him being in a meeting with say obama or putin and them being able to take him seriously, i imagine they would be like "naaaah cmon wheres the real prime minister" he just looks a joke like you said, saw him in kings cross when i was coming back from london the other week and he had an air of childish about him if you get me dunno why.


ERRR yeah, but putin once punched a horse and knocked it out, anyone that can do that I can certainly take seriously


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

According to some Facebook thing I'm 92% Conversative

In reality I'm 100% don'tgiveafcuk because I've got more important things to worry about right now


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Go Boris go Boris


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Thinking about getting this to celebrate


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

laurie g said:


> ERRR yeah, *but putin once punched a horse and knocked it out,* anyone that can do that I can certainly take seriously


That doesnt surprise me tbh, crazy russian bastard :lol:


----------



## #93 (Oct 12, 2014)

> Tighten your belts people, the Tory's have full control with no other party to hold them back  :cursing: . People have very short memories.....
> 
> Ding dong the witch is dead blah blah blah......
> 
> privatization, cuts after cuts the poor getting poorer the rich getting richer,need I go on.


Thank ****, we need cuts to the over bloated public sector.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Thus is very true, but he backshafted his brother, do i want a person who does that to his own family running my country, do i fk.
> 
> Like someone else said, i can only go from what has and what hasnt affected me, what Cam has done regarding the cuts hasnt had any impact on me what so ever, so until they do then i cant say. People should vote for what effects them most, and which party offered what will benefit them most  If Ed's brother had been in labour then maybe, maybe i would have considered voting for them, but Ed not a chance


That's not really what happened though. Ed Milliband beat his brother by having more support from Commons members of the Labour party. It wasn't his brother coming along and pulling out the rug from under David. He beat him fair and square. I didn't vote Labour and I wouldn't have been excited about Ed being Prime Minister (Although we'd probably be better off than Mr Cameron continuing) but you can't use him beating his brother to be nominated as leader of the Labour party as a reason for not liking him. That doesn't make sense.

Also for what it's worth, I am not as fortunate as TommyB and I work long hours in a stressful job, but I still agree with what he has said in this thread. So here is one person that does have personal experience of the stress that comes with long hours of hard graft and sometimes struggling to make ends meet, that would echo what he is saying.

This is the problem, you say you can only go by what has effected you and you say Cameron's cuts haven't effected you directly so you're ok with it. But more people need to realise we need to stand up for each other more. One day it may be you suffering, starving or even dying due to major cuts and lack of opportunities or poor wages against the costs of living. If a collective group who were more fortunate, who could use their voices to seek change, just turned around and said, "so what she's suffering.. it doesn't effect me directly so I am happy for it to continue". Do you think that is ok? Therefore, TB shouldn't be chastised for speaking up on what is wrong, just because he is more fortunate and not effected directly by the major problems in our system.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

AlexB18 said:


> That doesnt surprise me tbh, crazy russian bastard :lol:


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

If the things the conservatives have done haven't affected you directly yet (and actually they have but you haven't noticed yet) then you will almost certainly feel it in the next few years.

Maybe i'm biased........i am after all, losing my job thanks to the conservatives.


----------



## kreza (Apr 19, 2013)

AlexB18 said:


> Ive always said i just couldnt imagine him being in a meeting with say obama or putin and them being able to take him seriously, i imagine they would be like "naaaah cmon wheres the real prime minister" he just looks a joke like you said, saw him in kings cross when i was coming back from london the other week and he had an air of childish about him if you get me dunno why.


LOL this is so true. May as well put Gromit in charge and have done with it.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

did anyone know there was a

Cannabis Is Safer Than Alcohol party?


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> did anyone know there was a
> 
> Cannabis Is Safer Than Alcohol party?


Sadly that wasn't an option on my ballot paper for my constituency :thumbdown:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Alanricksnape said:


> Sadly that wasn't an option on my ballot paper for my constituency :thumbdown:


same or my cross would have been firmly on that one


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

So let me get this straight.....

Labour 9m votes

Ukip 3.5m votes

Snp 1.5m votes

Yet

Labour 228 seats

Snp 56

Ukip 1

Wtf!?!??!


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Desperate night for labour, time for Ed to go. Within the space of 24 hrs he's gone from hopeful winner to a train wreck disaster, madness


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Anywhere there is argument Tommy Taters isn't far behind haha


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Prince Adam said:


> So let me get this straight.....
> 
> Labour 9m votes
> 
> ...


lol so you want proportional representation? GL with that


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

> Tighten your belts people, the Tory's have full control with no other party to hold them back  :cursing: . People have very short memories.....
> 
> Ding dong the witch is dead blah blah blah......
> 
> privatization, cuts after cuts the poor getting poorer the rich getting richer,need I go on.


The rich get richer regardless of which political party is in power. Wealth inequality has worsened decade after decade since WW2, Labour did nothing to change this trend, they never could.

The overarching future trend is mass job obsolescence due to increased automation, a slow down in growth and social mobility.

Although I don't vote I can understand why the result is in favour of the Tories, they are putting up the personal allowance and many people will now save tens of thousands in inheritance tax, so I don't blame people voting as they have done


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Farage NOT elected LOL. I knew this would happen. 3 party leaders been slaughtered now


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Alanricksnape said:


> That's not really what happened though. Ed Milliband beat his brother by having more support from Commons members of the Labour party. It wasn't his brother coming along and pulling out the rug from under David. He beat him fair and square. I didn't vote Labour and I wouldn't have been excited about Ed being Prime Minister (Although we'd probably be better off than Mr Cameron continuing) but you can't use him beating his brother to be nominated as leader of the Labour party as a reason for not liking him. That doesn't make sense.
> 
> Also for what it's worth, I am not as fortunate as TommyB and I work long hours in a stressful job, but I still agree with what he has said in this thread. So here is one person that does have personal experience of the stress that comes with long hours of hard graft and sometimes struggling to make ends meet, that would echo what he is saying.
> 
> This is the problem, you say you can only go by what has effected you and you say Cameron's cuts haven't effected you directly so you're ok with it. But more people need to realise we need to stand up for each other more. One day it may be you suffering, starving or even dying due to major cuts and lack of opportunities or poor wages against the costs of living. If a collective group who were more fortunate, who could use their voices to seek change, just turned around and said, "so what she's suffering.. it doesn't effect me directly so I am happy for it to continue". Do you think that is ok? Therefore, TB shouldn't be chastised for speaking up on what is wrong, just because he is more fortunate and not effected directly by the major problems in our system.


Ed had more support than his brother, really? You wouldnt think it with todays results would you. There's a reason cam is on top and thats because people support him, its as simple as that.

I have been in a stressful job, to the extent i was off work with depression, anxiety, i got another job.

I will cross that bridge when i get that mate, i live my life for me, do i care about other, yes but to the extent it effects my life no, if that makes me a bad person, so be it. I try and live my life the best i can to avoid ill health, does it work at the min yes. Apart from a small knee proble, i have never been ill, will it work for the future i dont know, all i can do is hope. I still stand by what i say, until it effects me directly i wont moan. I feel sorry for people it does effect, but how does me not voting for Cameron change that. Im a strong believer that you have to help yourself before taking help from others.

I dont agree with all the cuts Cam as done, some have nee done in the wrong area, armed forced and disability benefit are a couple of them i dont agree with.

TB came accross like he was preaching to people, people in jobs are all slaves etc blah blah blah, i agree with some of the stuff he said i really do and can see where es coming from, but what he sees as being a good way of life will NEVER happen IMO, only a small amount of people are in a job they absolutly love, so going by his words free yourself from such miserable lives etc, then what be umemployed on the dole. He says people should be paid decent amounts of money, whats decent? I said 7.50 per hour is decent for a unskilled job such as shelf stacker, cleaner etc. People will always want more no matter how much you give them. People are irresponsible with money but then blame others for them being unable to buy food for their kids.

This sh1t annoys me, and all people ever do is go round is circles with threads like these as everyone thinks there way is the right way. K x


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

kuju said:


> If the things the conservatives have done haven't affected you directly yet (and actually they have but you haven't noticed yet) then you will almost certainly feel it in the next few years.
> 
> Maybe i'm biased........i am after all, losing my job thanks to the conservatives.


Like what?

Any why are you losing your job because of the Conservs?


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

zyphy said:


> Farage NOT elected LOL. I knew this would happen. 3 party leaders been slaughtered now


Didn't he say he would resign if he lost as well? That will be interesting.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

DeskSitter said:


> The rich get richer regardless of which political party is in power. Wealth inequality has worsened decade after decade since WW2, Labour did nothing to change this trend, they never could.
> 
> The overarching future trend is mass job obsolescence due to increased automation, a slow down in growth and social mobility.
> 
> Although I don't vote I can understand why the result is in favour of the Tories, they are putting up the personal allowance and many people will now save tens of thousands in inheritance tax, so I don't blame people voting as they have done


I dunno, when i was a kid if Labour had got into power my dad would have paid 80% income tax under them, that wouldn't have seen him any richer.


----------



## #93 (Oct 12, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Ed had more support than his brother, really? You wouldnt think it with todays results would you. There's a reason cam is on top and thats because people support him, its as simple as that.
> 
> I have been in a stressful job, to the extent i was off work with depression, anxiety, i got another job.
> 
> ...


To be honest, I think Cameron won because the people didn't want the risk of Miliband becoming PM and another socialist government intent on hurting the working people.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pinky said:


> Like what?
> 
> Any why are you losing your job because of the Conservs?


Public sector worker.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

#93 said:


> To be honest, I think Cameron won because the people didn't want the risk of Miliband becoming PM and another socialist government intent on hurting the working people.


Thats why i voted Cons, i wanted UKip to win, but i felt voting UKip would have been a wasted vote, so i used it to keep Labour out 

As someone as said about, the past year or so i have noticed maybe 20quid a month extra in my wage packet, its not alot but its better than having it taken off you. Thing with politics, everyone think they are right, same as religion. Not many people see eye to eye on the same thing


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Public sector worker.


Ok, but how? What Cam gonna do to make people redundant?


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

> Shut the fk up you don't have a say as you don't vote.


lol, that old chestnut.

So if you do all your research on the parties and candidates, get to the ballot box and decide that you can't vote for any of them because they don't represent your views, what should you do?

Close your eyes and mark an x so you can have a say? Toss a coin? Vote for the least worst?

Of course you can complain if you don't vote.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Varg said:


> lol, that old chestnut.
> 
> So if you do all your research on the parties and candidates, get to the ballot box and decide that you can't vote for any of them because they don't represent your views, what should you do?
> 
> ...


Start your own Party perhaps???


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

GPRIM said:


> Start your own Party perhaps???


Bit much effort just to get the approval of people who say "you can't complain if you didn't vote".


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Varg said:


> lol, that old chestnut.
> 
> So if you do all your research on the parties and candidates, get to the ballot box and decide that you can't vote for any of them because they don't represent your views, what should you do?
> 
> ...


If anyone says not one party offers something that helps them, IMO they are BSing


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I dunno, when i was a kid if Labour had got into power my dad would have paid 80% income tax under them, that wouldn't have seen him any richer.


Makes no difference to the overall trend, we are all fuked in the long-term, whether you work or a lazy **** the system is doomed to fail


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

> Shut the fk up you don't have a say as you don't vote.


 :lol: Dry your eyes mate


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pinky said:


> Ok, but how? What Cam gonna do to make people redundant?


I'm sure Kuju can answer better than me but there is big cuts going on right across public sector.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

zyphy said:


> lol so you want proportional representation? GL with that


Could you educate me on what you mean?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

GPRIM said:


> Didn't he say he would resign if he lost as well? That will be interesting.


Yeh he did


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Pinky said:


> If anyone says not one party offers something that helps them, IMO they are BSing


There's only a choice of about 5, not difficult.

I'm sure all of them offer "something" that helps, doesn't mean I want to vote for them.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Smitch said:


> I'm sure Kuju can answer better than me but there is big cuts going on right across public sector.


I get that but because there are cuts that doesnt mean his is defo GOING to lose his job, its a possibilty but not guarenteed


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Varg said:


> lol, that old chestnut.
> 
> So if you do all your research on the parties and candidates, get to the ballot box and decide that you can't vote for any of them because they don't represent your views, what should you do?
> 
> ...


you go down and put your ballot paper straight in the box without marking any of the candidates and your vote will still be counted as a blank vote.

if everyone who didnt vote did this then it would be a better indication of how pi55ed off people are at the system than just sitting at home and not bothereing to do anything.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Varg said:


> There's only a choice of about 5, not difficult.
> 
> I'm sure all of them offer "something" that helps, doesn't mean I want to vote for them.


Dont moan then


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pinky said:


> I get that but because there are cuts that doesnt mean his is defo GOING to lose his job, its a possibilty but not guarenteed


He may already have been told he is?

I sell a lot into public sector and there is still money, but a lot of councils and NHS trusts are forming partnerships with each other to buy as one rather than several separate units which gives them more buying power.

There is clearly less money floating about than there was a fee years back with them.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> you go down and put your ballot paper straight in the box without marking any of the candidates and your vote will still be counted as a blank vote.
> 
> if everyone who didnt vote did this then it would be a better indication of how pi55ed off people are at the system than just sitting at home and not bothereing to do anything.


Yeah, I have done that, or similar in the past.

I've written "none of the above" on it before.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Prince Adam said:


> Could you educate me on what you mean?


PR is a voting system that divides the share of the votes proportionally with regards to the number of seats a party will have. Sounds nice in logic but doesnt work very well


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Smitch said:


> He may already have been told he is?
> 
> I sell a lot into public sector and there is still money, but a lot of councils and NHS trusts are forming partnerships with each other to buy as one rather than several separate units which gives them more buying power.
> 
> There is clearly less money floating about than there was a fee years back with them.


Oh right ok 

Another thing that bugs me with the NHS, i dont think it needs more money pumping into it, it needs better people managing it, who dont think its ok to pay some douch 250k a year to do not alot from what i read. They pay to much money out will nilly, theyd benefit by having onsite maintainace id think, employ people instead of paying larges amounts of money to companies to do p1ssy jobs


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Pinky said:


> I get that but because there are cuts that doesnt mean his is defo GOING to lose his job, its a possibilty but not guarenteed


No - I am definitely losing my job, in two weeks in fact. My job is externally funded via Public Health....and as someone who works in public health and has done for teh past ten years I can assure you the cuts haven't even begun to bite yet. I know of whole services that have just gone.... we went past "efficiency savings" a long time ago.

I am by no means alone in losing my job.... and it is directly attributable to austerity measures.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

kuju said:


> No - I am definitely losing my job, in two weeks in fact. My job is externally funded via Public Health....and as someone who works in public health and has done for teh past ten years I can assure you the cuts haven't even begun to bite yet. I know of whole services that have just gone.... we went past "efficiency savings" a long time ago.
> 
> I am by no means alone in losing my job.... and it is directly attributable to austerity measures.


So if labour would have won, would your job have been saved?


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Ed had more support than his brother, really? You wouldnt think it with todays results would you. There's a reason cam is on top and thats because people support him, its as simple as that.
> 
> I have been in a stressful job, to the extent i was off work with depression, anxiety, i got another job.
> 
> ...


Yes, he had more support when it came to electing a new leader by Commons members of the Labour party. How well he did in this election is irrelevant. So like I said, your dislike of him because he beat his brother fairly doesn't make any sense.

Well done, you got another job. It's not always that easy though is it? Ask millions who aren't finding it that simple. I know in my area of work it would be difficult to simply hand in my notice and walk into another job unless I want to take on a part time or zero hour contract job that doesn't get anywhere near to paying my bills. Not voting conservative could have helped change that due to a reverse of the austerity measures that they have put in place and plan to continue further. Cameron constantly says it's not austerity, it's living within our means. How can you take that seriously whilst most Tory MPs are living a life of luxury whilst saying this? They're making savings in areas that help the less privileged public and allowing the savings to go to those that are already wealthy. Not forgetting that the Cons have increased the national debt to greater levels that it was under 13 years of the previous Labour Government. People seem too easily fooled by the spin that they put on things to make it seem like they're doing a great job.

You still don't seem to realise that if everyone had the same approach as you, you would be fvcked if you ever found yourself in a desperate situation where you needed voices to make change. If everyone had the same mentality then anyone not suffering as badly would not voice the need for change and you would stay as you are, suffering.

To be honest I don't think you properly read what TB was saying or somehow managed to massively misinterpret it as him mocking people for working, when that clearly wasn't the case. A decent amount of money is an amount that you can live off of. With the costs of living increasing, wages aren't being raised accordingly. Minimum wage isn't something you can live off of alone at the present. "Unskilled" workers are doing a job that you clearly wouldn't be prepared to take on. Someone has to do it, so why pay them a pittance so that they can barely live to a decent standard? I know your argument is going to be that they should have gone to University and got educated. If everyone went and got a masters degree in something (if everyone somehow had enough money and were privileged enough to be able to afford to do so in the first place), there wouldn't be enough jobs to accommodate everyone with glamorous rewarding employment in the sector that they have studied so hard for, so there would still be people with their masters degrees having to take on so called "unskilled" jobs. You can't seriously be suggesting that everyone who is struggling to make ends meet on low pay are just being irresponsible with money?


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Pinky said:


> Oh right ok
> 
> Another thing that bugs me with the NHS, i dont think it needs more money pumping into it, it needs better people managing it, who dont think its ok to pay some douch 250k a year to do not alot from what i read. They pay to much money out will nilly, theyd benefit by having onsite maintainace id think, employ people *instead of paying larges amounts of money to companies to do p1ssy jobs*


Completely and totally agree with that bit in bold.

However that is precisely what the conservatives are doing and intend to keep doing. Outsource as much as possible to companies that have to turn a profit...which means costs go up. Which means services get cut. What you described as an ideal is exactly what the NHS is supposed to be and exactly what is being dismantled right now. And they have a LOT more to do to it.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pinky said:


> Oh right ok
> 
> Another thing that bugs me with the NHS, i dont think it needs more money pumping into it, it needs better people managing it, who dont think its ok to pay some douch 250k a year to do not alot from what i read. They pay to much money out will nilly, theyd benefit by having onsite maintainace id think, employ people instead of paying larges amounts of money to companies to do p1ssy jobs


One of my customers is a large London borough, i did a deal with them the other week and had to meet with them back in January so they could decide how they wanted to proceed with it. There was 11 people from their end in there and not one of them wanted to commit to anything or make a decision, it was infuriating, they were such a bunch of shirkers and it took months to close a deal that should have taken weeks.

This just does not happen in the private sector, if people acted like they did they would be sacked. I'm not saying that all public sector workers are like this, as i'm sure they're not, but i have about 20 public sector customers that are all large councils or NHS trusts/hospitals and 90% of them are like it so i can see how they absolutely haemorrhage money needlessly.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

kuju said:


> Completely and totally agree with that bit in bold.
> 
> However that is precisely what the conservatives are doing and intend to keep doing. Outsource as much as possible to companies that have to turn a profit...which means costs go up. Which means services get cut. What you described as an ideal is exactly what the NHS is supposed to be and exactly what is being dismantled right now. And they have a LOT more to do to it.


Outsourcing can save a lot of money if you outsource the right things though.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

kuju said:


> Completely and totally agree with that bit in bold.
> 
> However that is precisely what the conservatives are doing and intend to keep doing. Outsource as much as possible to companies that have to turn a profit...which means costs go up. Which means services get cut. What you described as an ideal is exactly what the NHS is supposed to be and exactly what is being dismantled right now. And they have a LOT more to do to it.


Read somewhere yesterday that the top nobs have all had 10k pay rises, WTF for, that money could of been used for ops or equipment for hospitals. Hospitals dont need shed loads of managers, it needs doc, nurses and surgens. too many chiefs not enough indians. Its always the same tho when cuts are to be made, the top monkeys never get the chop its always the lil jowies at the bottom, the people who acutally contribute to the running of a business.

I work for Tata steel and the last time the redundacies hit, not one manager who's on 60k a year plus had the chop, but the machine ops, and sales reps did. Its wrong, all wrong ;(


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitch said:


> One of my customers is a large London borough, i did a deal with them the other week and had to meet with them back in January so they could decide how they wanted to proceed with it. There was 11 people from their end in there and not one of them wanted to commit to anything or make a decision, it was infuriating, they were such a bunch of shirkers and it took months to close a deal that should have taken weeks.
> 
> This just does not happen in the private sector, if people acted like they did they would be sacked. I'm not saying that all public sector workers are like this, as i'm sure they're not, but i have about 20 public sector customers that are all large councils or NHS trusts/hospitals and 90% of them are like it so i can see how they absolutely haemorrhage money needlessly.


I feel your pain. Took 9 Months for a contract to be completed when it should have been done and sorted in maybe 4 weeks max. They spent an additional £5000 sub contracting equipment they needed as well, and that's just what I was aware of.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Pinky said:


> Read somewhere yesterday that the top nobs have all had 10k pay rises, WTF for, that money could of been used for ops or equipment for hospitals. Hospitals dont need shed loads of managers, it needs doc, nurses and surgens. too many chiefs not enough indians. Its always the same tho when cuts are to be made, the top monkeys never get the chop its always the lil jowies at the bottom, the people who acutally contribute to the running of a business.
> 
> I work for Tata steel and the last time the redundacies hit, not one manager who's on 60k a year plus had the chop, but the machine ops, and sales reps did. Its wrong, all wrong ;(


That's down to decisions at CEO Level. Most senior managers put proposals forward for cuts to departments which of course means they aren't going to propose they lose their jobs. If the CEO and board directors made their own mind up. then middle managers tend to be the ones that go. Which happened at the last company I worked for.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

GPRIM said:


> I feel your pain. Took 9 Months for a contract to be completed when it should have been done and sorted in maybe 4 weeks max. They spent an additional £5000 sub contracting equipment they needed as well, and that's just what I was aware of.


My boss hates the fact i have a lot of pub sec customers, they are a pain!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Alanricksnape said:


> Yes, he had more support when it came to electing a new leader by Commons members of the Labour party. How well he did in this election is irrelevant. So like I said, your dislike of him because he beat his brother fairly doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Well done, you got another job. It's not always that easy though is it? Ask millions who aren't finding it that simple. I know in my area of work it would be difficult to simply hand in my notice and walk into another job unless I want to take on a part time or zero hour contract job that doesn't get anywhere near to paying my bills. Not voting conservative could have helped change that due to a reverse of the austerity measures that they have put in place and plan to continue further. Cameron constantly says it's not austerity, it's living within our means. How can you take that seriously whilst most Tory MPs are living a life of luxury whilst saying this? They're making savings in areas that help the less privileged public and allowing the savings to go to those that are already wealthy. Not forgetting that the Cons have increased the national debt to greater levels that it was under 13 years of the previous Labour Government. People seem too easily fooled by the spin that they put on things to make it seem like they're doing a great job.
> 
> ...


I lived on min wage for 3 years, taking home approx. 180 i think i paid a small amount of rent and council tax, my bills etc, yeah sh1t was tight but i still managed luxuries like my tats etc. I dont smoke nor drink, people buy these things and then moan they have no money for food. People have their priorities wrong IMO.

I dont think every one should had gone to college/uni etc, if people dont want to follow that pay then thats up to them, but dont moan about being on a low paid job. I think the min wage is to low in this day and age, but no party will raise that to a decent amount, people can argue all day long it will never happen. Cost of living will always be higher. I could see where TB was coming from with this, but how i look at it is if someone did go to uni and take time from their life to study etc then that should reflect in their salaries, but then if someone wants to undertake a lesser skilled job why should they have the same as someone who has worked damed hard for what they have in life. People all want to be equal but it will never happen. Yes i feel for people born into poorer family and dont get the chance as some do, but i dont see how not voting for cons would ever change this


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Pinky said:


> So if labour would have won, would your job have been saved?


Probably not; it's a done deal now and there is no money to have kept it going whilst any changes were made. But it was substantially less likely to be lost in teh first place under labour.

I think Milliband is a terrible choice for PM....I was actually reluctant to vote labour because of him. But compared to what I know about the conservatives and what I know is coming, it was still a better bet.

The bottom line for me is that the tories have not held to ANY major election promise from the last election. They have massively increased debt and austerity has been unequivocally proven to slow down economic recovery. They have demonstrated they're not fit for purpose in my eyes.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Pinky said:


> Read somewhere yesterday that the top nobs have all had 10k pay rises, WTF for, that money could of been used for ops or equipment for hospitals. Hospitals dont need shed loads of managers, it needs doc, nurses and surgens. too many chiefs not enough indians. Its always the same tho when cuts are to be made, the top monkeys never get the chop its always the lil jowies at the bottom, the people who acutally contribute to the running of a business.
> 
> I work for Tata steel and the last time the redundacies hit, not one manager who's on 60k a year plus had the chop, but the machine ops, and sales reps did. Its wrong, all wrong ;(


Yep - but that's the conservative way...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

kuju said:


> Probably not; it's a done deal now and there is no money to have kept it going whilst any changes were made. But it was substantially less likely to be lost in teh first place under labour.
> 
> I think Milliband is a terrible choice for PM....I was actually reluctant to vote labour because of him. But compared to what I know about the conservatives and what I know is coming, it was still a better bet.
> 
> The bottom line for me is that the tories have not held to ANY major election promise from the last election. They have massively increased debt and austerity has been unequivocally proven to slow down economic recovery. They have demonstrated they're not fit for purpose in my eyes.


A country wants a strong leader and Ed just comes across as weak. I voted labour but like you it was reluctantly done.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

kuju said:


> Probably not; it's a done deal now and there is no money to have kept it going whilst any changes were made. But it was substantially less likely to be lost in teh first place under labour.
> 
> I think Milliband is a terrible choice for PM....I was actually reluctant to vote labour because of him. But compared to what I know about the conservatives and what I know is coming, it was still a better bet.
> 
> The bottom line for me is that the tories have not held to ANY major election promise from the last election. They have massively increased debt and austerity has been unequivocally proven to slow down economic recovery. They have demonstrated they're not fit for purpose in my eyes.


I think he deserves a chance, maybe people will have a different outlook if he doesnt come thru with the sh1t he's spouting that he will do now. I'll be 37 then, so who knows who will get my vote


----------



## GreatPretender (Oct 17, 2012)

Im setting my own party up, whos with me?

:stupid:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Woop woop Ed Balls loses Morley and Outwood seat to Tories - ITV News


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Pinky said:


> I lived on min wage for 3 years, taking home approx. 180 i think i paid a small amount of rent and council tax, my bills etc, yeah sh1t was tight but i still managed luxuries like my tats etc. I dont smoke nor drink, people buy these things and then moan they have no money for food. People have their priorities wrong IMO.
> 
> I dont think every one should had gone to college/uni etc, if people dont want to follow that pay then thats up to them, but dont moan about being on a low paid job. I think the min wage is to low in this day and age, but no party will raise that to a decent amount, people can argue all day long it will never happen. Cost of living will always be higher. I could see where TB was coming from with this, but how i look at it is if someone did go to uni and take time from their life to study etc then that should reflect in their salaries, but then if someone wants to undertake a lesser skilled job why should they have the same as someone who has worked damed hard for what they have in life. People all want to be equal but it will never happen. Yes i feel for people born into poorer family and dont get the chance as some do, but i dont see how not voting for cons would ever change this


That's not what was being suggested. Never was it suggested that people on a lesser skilled job should get paid the same amount as an experienced surgeon. It's about paying them a wage that allows them to have a decent standard of living. Everyone is equally entitled to that, don't you agree? Why will cost of living always be higher? That doesn't make sense. Cost of living doesn't have to be crippling and if it goes up then wages should go up accordingly to compensate. If businesses charge more, then their employees should earn more. That doesn't happen though. Not voting cons could go towards changing this. Even if no party had a plan to sort out this issue, if everyone spoiled their ballot, then it would force a change in the political system. I didn't spoil my ballot as there was a party that plans to make major changes with these issues, so I voted for them after looking into each of the party manifestos and pledges. I carefully considered policies, disregarded other people's influence and media influence and voted for what I truly believe would help not only me, but the majority.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Read somewhere yesterday that the top nobs have all had 10k pay rises, WTF for, that money could of been used for ops or equipment for hospitals. Hospitals dont need shed loads of managers, it needs doc, nurses and surgens. too many chiefs not enough indians. Its always the same tho when cuts are to be made, the top monkeys never get the chop its always the lil jowies at the bottom, the people who acutally contribute to the running of a business.
> 
> I work for Tata steel and the last time the redundacies hit, not one manager who's on 60k a year plus had the chop, but the machine ops, and sales reps did. Its wrong, all wrong ;(


Exactly.


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

You have to hand it to the conservatives.. In one election they got rid of labour, their Coalition partner and faced down ukip. In effect they masterfully used the rise of the snp to their advantage. Love them or gate them they could not have done it better


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

kuju said:


> The same wars the conservatives wanted us to go into - they would have done exactly teh same....


Blair started the wars with his pal Bush and I never said Cons weren't guilty as well.



kuju said:


> Labour did indeed bring in the welfare capability assessment...however they're not responsible for 10,000 dead disabled people (seriously - are you getting your facts from a cereal packet??).


Conservatives continued the policy that Labour started. Labour holds PRIMARY responsibility. If just 1 person dies after wrongly being found fit for work, it should be a NATIONAL SCANDAL yet 10000+ die and nothing happens.

10,600 disabled dead after leaving Employment Support Allowance following Work Capability Assessment.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/223050/incap_decd_recips_0712.pdf



kuju said:


> They haven't "started mass immigration" ffs.......we are a nation that has ALWAYS had immigration on a large scale.


Under Tony Blair, immigration increased from 250,000 per year to 500,000 per year since 1997. This was to fill workplace gaps but the policy continued after places were filled, opening up the third world to the UK and radically changing the country. An unprecedented level of immigration has hit British shores. We have NEVER had these kinds of levels before.



kuju said:


> And the reason our front lien services are crippled is because of the MASSIVE program of cuts undertaken by the conservative government;


Explain how cuts are responsible for lack of physical space in hospitals when all the beds are full, people are being treated on stretchers in corridors, inside ambulances, in storage rooms. There aren't enough homes for people, unemployment is growing, not enough jobs. WE HAVE TOO MANY PEOPLE, GET IT THROUGH YOUR HEAD.



kuju said:


> The nation may well be brain damaged..........


...


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

This is hilarious.

Clegg, Farage, Milliband, Balls - gone.

What a lovely bunch of ****s.

Shame Cameron and Osbourne are still there but you can't have everything :thumb:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

on a lighter note. I found this funny today


----------



## Dogo (May 8, 2015)

Who must be new Prime minister?


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Dogo said:


> Who must be new Prime minister?


David Cameron

Not Nigel Farage so you're fine


----------



## Dogo (May 8, 2015)

GPRIM said:


> David Cameron
> 
> Not Nigel Farage so you're fine


Like is grinch Nigel Farage my girlfriend says.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> I'd love to live on an Island, with a select few people. Scotland is an alright place, but its so hard to understand it when you fvckers talk  - I was disappointed when Scotland didn't leave the UK, it was a chance for big change, and it would have made a huge difference, I felt like that was key into changing the way everything works.


We would never have made it on our own in the big bag world without England though.....................


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Dizzeee said:


> We would never have made it on our own in the big bag world without England though.....................


Sarcasm right? xD


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

GCMAX said:


> Blair started the wars with his pal Bush and I never said Cons weren't guilty as well.
> 
> Conservatives continued the policy that Labour started. Labour holds PRIMARY responsibility. If just 1 person dies after wrongly being found fit for work, it should be a NATIONAL SCANDAL yet 10000+ die and nothing happens.
> 
> ...


THe document you linked shows deaths that happened under Tory rule. They could have ditched the work assessment thing but not only did they not do that - they actually RE-assessed people who had previously been found to be unfit for work and therein lies the many scandals. Blaming labour for that is ridiculous. Labour came up with an idea........the Tories turned into a blunt weapon. They didn't have to do that did they?

Explain how cuts are NOT responsible for the problems with health services. The resources to treat people have been cut. That means there are less places for people to actually be treated. How is that so difficult to comprehend? It's not because we have the same resources and more people using them - it's because we have less resources.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> Sarcasm right? xD


Yes :lol:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Dizzeee said:


> Yes :lol:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

No one is anything without England


----------



## jchpowell (Jan 9, 2015)

Blows my mind how anyone who actually cares about this country can sit there and seriously say they voted Labour.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

jchpowell said:


> Blows my mind how anyone who actually cares about this country can sit there and seriously say they voted Labour.


Russell Brand influenced me


----------

